# 2016 Holiday Collection?



## rhm

Has anyone heard what this year's holiday collection alhambra necklace will be? 

Also, do holiday alhambra necklaces only come in rose gold?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

There have been rumors but no confirmation just yet.
LE (holiday pendants) have been released in gold other than pink gold.


----------



## dialv

It is making me soooo curious. The last 2 years by now I already knew from my SA what it was.


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> It is making me soooo curious. The last 2 years by now I already knew from my SA what it was.


me too! not this year though...my SA still doesn't know!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps they are still undecided??  Doubt it, but you never know.
I really hope that it isn;t porcelain again unless the porcelain is BLUE.  
Wouldn't lapis be nice??  Turquoise??  One can dream....


----------



## HeidiDavis

I agree!  As much as I appreciate onyx, I really would love to see something with COLOR in the holiday pendant!  I think the standard neutral stones are lovely, but I like the special edition pieces  to be, well,_ special_!  Lol.


----------



## dialv

This would be an awesome Christmas if they said Surprise we have a new source for Lapis[emoji319]


----------



## rhm

Lapis sounds absolutely lovely.

I was hoping for a grey mother of pearl one as well.


----------



## chaneljewel

Lapis would be great...or turquoise even better!


----------



## HADASSA

rhm said:


> Lapis sounds absolutely lovely.
> 
> I was hoping for a grey mother of pearl one as well.


Grey MOP with PG was done in 2014. I doubt very much it would be repeated this soon


----------



## **Chanel**

HADASSA said:


> Grey MOP with PG was done in 2014. I doubt very much it would be repeated this soon



Agree and I am still kicking myself for not getting one, especially after seeing *tgg's *very enabling picture the other day.
That one was so beautiful and looked like a true chameleon .


----------



## rhm

So so so sad.... I have been looking for this combination high and low that year but was unsuccessful...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> Agree and I am still kicking myself for not getting one, especially after seeing *tgg's *very enabling picture the other day.
> That one was so beautiful and looked like a true chameleon .


Remain hopeful. 
While I am afraid of the aftermarket these days, it is only a matter of time before one pops up with a reputable seller.


----------



## lisawhit

Is today the day we find out the 2016 holiday pendant?   There seems to VCA reps at Neiman Marcus today....getting excited....


----------



## MYH

I'm curious to hear too...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Anything???


----------



## Candice0985

I want to know too!


----------



## Tulip2

Can't wait!  I've texted my SA so we'll see.


----------



## pazt

Asked the SAs at Vendome and they're very tightlipped about it


----------



## lisawhit

A for effort....


----------



## dialv

Not to diss Onyx but it would be nice if all the secrecy was because of something cool, something blue maybe[emoji848]


----------



## kimber418

I totally agree.   I really like Onyx.   But I cannot get thrilled about owning it in a single motif necklace.   I wish it was something that is more special.   For that reason I am going to pass this year (I think).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Not until we have confirmation! Still hoping.


----------



## chaneljewel

I asked my SA too,and she didn't know...or at least she wouldn't say.


----------



## PennyD2911

My SA says he won't know until October.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA says he won't know until October.


P, I hope since Turquoise is practically non-existent, I hope that VCA saved all that they had remaining to do the Holiday 2016 Pendant 

We'd better be 1st and 2nd on M's list whether we know what it is or not


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA says he won't know until October.



October seems so late.   When was last years pendant known?


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, I hope since Turquoise is practically non-existent, I hope that VCA saved all that they had remaining to do the Holiday 2016 Pendant
> 
> We'd better be 1st and 2nd on M's list whether we know what it is or not



LOL - I believe he knows that - LOL


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> October seems so late.   When was last years pendant known?



He is @ NM VCA and it seems he finds out things after the SAs in the VCA Boutiques.


----------



## ChaneLisette

I feel like I knew around April or earlier last year and everyone was speculating on the shade of pink for months before it arrived. Maybe they are trying to keep it a secret longer to deter counterfeiters.


----------



## MyDogTink

lisawhit said:


> October seems so late.   When was last years pendant known?



My SA had said they would know in the summer. I should give her a call.


----------



## Tulip2

MyDogTink said:


> My SA had said they would know in the summer. *I should give her a call*.


Oh please do!  I'm seeing my SA on Tuesday for my Birthday.  I'll ask him again too.


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> October seems so late.   When was last years pendant known?



I think last year's launch was 15th September but we knew long before what it was going to be.


----------



## PennyD2911

Tulip2 said:


> Oh please do!  I'm seeing my SA on Tuesday for my Birthday.  I'll ask him again too.


Happy Birthday! VCA and birthdays - perfect!


----------



## dialv

I have just asked my SA again last week and she said they typically find out in the fall but I put a deposit down late April or May last year for the pink porcelain.  Did she forget or has she been told to hide something[emoji859][emoji363][emoji326][emoji360].........


----------



## HADASSA

dialv said:


> I have just asked my SA again last week and she said they typically find out in the fall but I put a deposit down late April or May last year for the pink porcelain.  Did she forget or has she been told to hide something[emoji859][emoji363][emoji326][emoji360].........



Seems as if this year it's the world's best kept secret


----------



## MyDogTink

Just called and was told they should know in August and would receive very few pieces in October. I asked if I could call back this week and put a deposit on it prior to the details being revealed.


----------



## **Chanel**

Mmmm, makes me wonder what the holiday pendant will be this year.
I have a feeling it might be porcelain again, but I could be totally wrong of course.
Remember there was also pink porcelain (not the pale pink but the darker pink, see pic) available at the Sèvres boutique in Paris in the past? I am only speculating here, but what if this year's holiday pendant would be the darker pink porcelain? I don't think that would work for me, as I prefer the pale pink anyway. Or blue porcelain which looks nice with WG but also with YG IMO.
Can't wait until the secret is revealed .


----------



## pazt

Hoping it's the dark pink but I seriously doubt it


----------



## Tulip2

**Chanel** said:


> Mmmm, makes me wonder what the holiday pendant will be this year.
> I have a feeling it might be porcelain again, but I could be totally wrong of course.
> Remember there was also pink porcelain (not the pale pink but the darker pink, see pic) available at the Sèvres boutique in Paris in the past? I am only speculating here, but what if this year's holiday pendant would be the darker pink porcelain? I don't think that would work for me, as I prefer the pale pink anyway. Or blue porcelain which looks nice with WG but also with YG IMO.
> Can't wait until the secret is revealed .


Wow, that dark pink is TDF!  The blue isn't so bad either.  My wallet would be in some serious trouble if that 20 Motif Dark Pink happens to come along.  I would absolutely have to have that!  And the suspense continues...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I still think that it's going to be onyx with pg.....
They do seem to be a lot more secretive this year. Perhaps they want to make sure that since it's a Holiday pendant they still have a few left to sell around the actual holidays


----------



## **Chanel**

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, that dark pink is TDF!  The blue isn't so bad either.  My wallet would be in some serious trouble if that 20 Motif Dark Pink happens to come along.  I would absolutely have to have that!  And the suspense continues...



The dark pink is definitely striking, I saw a pic of it with a 5 motif bracelet and it looked really nice.
But for me, I have no idea how I could make that color work with my wardrobe .
Blue porcelain works much better for me. 
One of my favorites is still the grey MOP holiday pendant from 2014. I don't have one, but I love the look of it.
Same goes for the malachite holiday pendant. 
Sometimes I regret not getting one when I had the chance.


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> I still think that it's going to be onyx with pg.....
> They do seem to be a lot more secretive this year. Perhaps they want to make sure that since it's a Holiday pendant they still have a few left to sell around the actual holidays



I do remember that earlier this year there were rumours that the holiday pendant for this year would be onyx with pg indeed.
I think onyx with pg would look nice, but it's not a must have for me if that is going to be this year's holiday pendant.
I still prefer your beautiful grey mop holiday pendant .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> The dark pink is definitely striking, I saw a pic of it with a 5 motif bracelet and it looked really nice.
> But for me, I have no idea how I could make that color work with my wardrobe .
> Blue porcelain works much better for me.
> One of my favorites is still the grey MOP holiday pendant from 2014. I don't have one, but I love the look of it.
> Same goes for the malachite holiday pendant.
> Sometimes I regret not getting one when I had the chance.


If you can find one of the gray mop holiday pendants from a reputable reseller I encourage you to buy it. It's so incredibly beautiful and goes with everything.
I agree with you re pink porcelain.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> I do remember that earlier this year there were rumours that the holiday pendant for this year would be onyx with pg indeed.
> I think onyx with pg would look nice, but it's not a must have for me if that is going to be this year's holiday pendant.
> I still prefer your beautiful grey mop holiday pendant .


One of the things that bothers me about onyx with pg is that there are so many eBay fakes right now of that exact combination. They don't have the diamond but still...
That said there have been several occasions when I didn't think I would buy an item and I did anyway. 
The allure of VCA is very magical.


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ I might do that for the grey mop holiday pendant one day as it really looks beautiful on all the pictures I've seen so far.
Ohhh, I completely agree with not thinking that you would buy a certain item but at the end do it anyway .
As a matter of fact, I had that feeling when they released the thinner Perlee. I thought it was too expensive for what it was and it was one item that I thought I would never buy.
But once again, this is TPF and very, very enabling lol. After seeing some nice pictures, the thinner Perlee has actually grown on me. 
It's now one of the items I would like to try on when I go to VCA next time .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> ^^ I might do that for the grey mop holiday pendant one day as it really looks beautiful on all the pictures I've seen so far.
> Ohhh, I completely agree with not thinking that you would buy a certain item but at the end do it anyway .
> As a matter of fact, I had that feeling when they released the thinner Perlee. I thought it was too expensive for what it was and it was one item that I thought I would never buy.
> But once again, this is TPF and very, very enabling lol. After seeing some nice pictures, the thinner Perlee has actually grown on me.
> It's now one of the items I would like to try on when I go to VCA next time .


I felt that same way about the thin perlee bracelet until I tried it on. It's really beautiful and more substantial than it appears. It adds something special to the signature or a love bracelet. 
This week I saw a woman wearing two together and it looked great!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> Hoping it's the dark pink but I seriously doubt it



Me too on both counts!


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Hoping it's the dark pink but I seriously doubt it


I would love that! Pink in every shade from light to dark works well with my light skin tone. Pink is one of my best colors to wear, but Ive been stuck in a black, white and gray mode for two years now.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I still think that it's going to be onyx with pg.....
> They do seem to be a lot more secretive this year. Perhaps they want to make sure that since it's a Holiday pendant they still have a few left to sell around the actual holidays


I have the 20 and the magic in onyx/yg so I'm hoping for something else, but since it will be LE and has the tiny diamond I will still buy it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I have the 20 and the magic in onyx/yg so I'm hoping for something else, but since it will be LE and has the tiny diamond I will still buy it.


Penny, do you think it will look nice layered with a 20 motif?
The diamond really does make the pendant so special. I also love that it can be engraved.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Penny, do you think it will look nice layered with a 20 motif?
> The diamond really does make the pendant so special. I also love that it can be engraved.


That's exactly what I will do if it does turn out to be onyx.  I think it will layer nicely b/c the motifs are on the small side and I don't believe the 20 would compete with the single motif pendant.   I think the tiny diamond will give the pendant just enough sparkle to draw the eye first to the pendant then down to the 20.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I have the 20 and the magic in onyx/yg so I'm hoping for something else, but since it will be LE and has the tiny diamond I will still buy it.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Penny, do you think it will look nice layered with a 20 motif?
> The diamond really does make the pendant so special. I also love that it can be engraved.





PennyD2911 said:


> That's exactly what I will do if it does turn out to be onyx.  I think it will layer nicely b/c the motifs are on the small side and I don't believe the 20 would compete with the single motif pendant.   I think the tiny diamond will give the pendant just enough sparkle to draw the eye first to the pendant then down to the 20.


Do you girls find the 20-motifs too repetitious in design? I am thinking of a 20 (maybe in Onyx or Malachite) and just apprehensive about the look.

I also like the 20 paired with the Magic Long Pendant


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Do you girls find the 20-motifs too repetitious in design? I am thinking of a 20 (maybe in Onyx or Malachite) and just apprehensive about the look.
> 
> I also like the 20 paired with the Magic Long Pendant


I love the 20 motifs necklaces.


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Penny, do you think it will look nice layered with a 20 motif?
> The diamond really does make the pendant so special. I also love that it can be engraved.



I have the LE edition pendant letterwood and my favorite to wear it, is layered over my 10-motif + 5 motif bracelet (as a long necklace) letterwood. 

I think it'll be stunning w 20-motif . I'll find a pic & post later.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> I have the LE edition pendant letterwood and my favorite to wear it, is layered over my 10-motif + 5 motif bracelet (as a long necklace) letterwood.
> 
> I think it'll be stunning w 20-motif . I'll find a pic & post later.


Please do!!
This sounds so pretty and I would absolutely love to see your photo


----------



## klynneann

**Chanel** said:


> Mmmm, makes me wonder what the holiday pendant will be this year.
> I have a feeling it might be porcelain again, but I could be totally wrong of course.
> Remember there was also pink porcelain (not the pale pink but the darker pink, see pic) available at the Sèvres boutique in Paris in the past? I am only speculating here, but what if this year's holiday pendant would be the darker pink porcelain? I don't think that would work for me, as I prefer the pale pink anyway. Or blue porcelain which looks nice with WG but also with YG IMO.
> Can't wait until the secret is revealed .





**Chanel** said:


> The dark pink is definitely striking, I saw a pic of it with a 5 motif bracelet and it looked really nice.
> But for me, I have no idea how I could make that color work with my wardrobe .
> Blue porcelain works much better for me.
> One of my favorites is still the grey MOP holiday pendant from 2014. I don't have one, but I love the look of it.
> Same goes for the malachite holiday pendant.
> Sometimes I regret not getting one when I had the chance.


LOVE this pink color!  I have the blue with yellow gold, but blue with white gold would work for me.  I'm on the waiting list at my store...

I love the grey MOP holiday pendant too. It's so beautiful.  Maybe I'll have an opportunity for grey MOP one day...


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please do!!
> This sounds so pretty and I would absolutely love to see your photo


Yes please post a pic Paz I would love to see it too!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Do you girls find the 20-motifs too repetitious in design? I am thinking of a 20 (maybe in Onyx or Malachite) and just apprehensive about the look.
> 
> I also like the 20 paired with the Magic Long Pendant


I don't think the 20 is repetitious at all!!  I would be thrilled with a 30!
Not the 20 linked with a 10 but a true 30 with no clasp showing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't think the 20 is repetitious at all!!  I would be thrilled with a 30!
> Not the 20 linked with a 10 but a true 30 with no clasp showing.


VCA should place the same clasp on their vintage necklaces that they do on their magic pieces. I'm referring to that clover that has the hidden clasp. 
It would make adding extra length seamless.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA should place the same clasp on their vintage necklaces that they do on their magic pieces. I'm referring to that clover that has the hidden clasp.
> It would make adding extra length seamless.


That would be perfect! I've wondered why they use that clasp on Pure Alhambra and not on Vintage Alhambra??


----------



## **Chanel**

klynneann said:


> LOVE this pink color!  I have the blue with yellow gold, but blue with white gold would work for me.  I'm on the waiting list at my store...
> 
> I love the grey MOP holiday pendant too. It's so beautiful.  Maybe I'll have an opportunity for grey MOP one day...



Ohhh, you have the blue porcelain Sèvres pendant ? I have one waiting for me too, but I haven't seen it IRL yet.
How do you like it so far?


----------



## klynneann

**Chanel** said:


> Ohhh, you have the blue porcelain Sèvres pendant ? I have one waiting for me too, but I haven't seen it IRL yet.
> How do you like it so far?


I love it.  It's a great in-between size.  I had it extended and I wish I could have had it extended just a bit more, but that's my only complaint (though if I could lose some weight, it would probably be perfect).  It did throw a small wrench in my VCA wishlist insofar as not having things on the list that would match with it (it's yg and my list is rg heavy right now), but I think I'm going to stick to Plan A and just continue to wear my gold ball stud earrings with it.  First world problems, right?  I'm just so grateful I had the opportunity to get one!


----------



## **Chanel**

klynneann said:


> I love it.  It's a great in-between size.  I had it extended and I wish I could have had it extended just a bit more, but that's my only complaint (though if I could lose some weight, it would probably be perfect).  It did throw a small wrench in my VCA wishlist insofar as not having things on the list that would match with it (it's yg and my list is rg heavy right now), but I think I'm going to stick to Plan A and just continue to wear my gold ball stud earrings with it.  First world problems, right?  I'm just so grateful I had the opportunity to get one!



I think gold ball stud earrings will definitely work with it.
Or sapphire earrings. 
Glad to hear you like yours .
How much did you have it extended and how long did it take? I haven't seen or tried mine yet (going to Paris in August to pick it up), but I have a feeling I might like it better when it's a bit longer.
Did they ship yours after it was extended? I know they don't ship the blue Sèvres pendant, but I wonder how their policy is if you bought it and you would like to have it extended, would they still not ship it?


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't think the 20 is repetitious at all!!  I would be thrilled with a 30!
> Not the 20 linked with a 10 but a true 30 with no clasp showing.



P, did you have your 20 lengthened the 2" ?


----------



## klynneann

**Chanel** said:


> I think gold ball stud earrings will definitely work with it.
> Or sapphire earrings.
> Glad to hear you like yours .
> How much did you have it extended and how long did it take? I haven't seen or tried mine yet (going to Paris in August to pick it up), but I have a feeling I might like it better when it's a bit longer.
> Did they ship yours after it was extended? I know they don't ship the blue Sèvres pendant, but I wonder how their policy is if you bought it and you would like to have it extended, would they still not ship it?


Oo, sapphire would be nice.  I'll have to keep an eye out for something.     I think it was just the standard 2".  A friend of mine purchased it for me (she got one for herself too!) - she went early in the week and was able to get it back before leaving Paris on Saturday.  Since they were able to do it within the week, she was able to bring it home with her instead of having to ship it.  It might depend on how busy they are that week, or if there are enough people around to take care of it right away - August is vacation month, isn't it?  I'm very glad I had it extended - there's no way it would have fit well if I hadn't.


----------



## pazt

klynneann said:


> I love it.  It's a great in-between size.  I had it extended and I wish I could have had it extended just a bit more, but that's my only complaint (though if I could lose some weight, it would probably be perfect).  It did throw a small wrench in my VCA wishlist insofar as not having things on the list that would match with it (it's yg and my list is rg heavy right now), but I think I'm going to stick to Plan A and just continue to wear my gold ball stud earrings with it.  First world problems, right?  I'm just so grateful I had the opportunity to get one!



I just got mine - how long did you have it extended? I'm planning to add an inch but I'm thinking 2 inches and still have that option to make shorter w the jump ring.


----------



## klynneann

pazt said:


> I just got mine - how long did you have it extended? I'm planning to add an inch but I'm thinking 2 inches and still have that option to make shorter w the jump ring.


Yes, I think it was about 2".


----------



## pazt

I can't find the pic of the pendant w the 20-motif my NM SA text me awhile back but this is my 10+5 layered w the pendant


----------



## klynneann

pazt said:


> View attachment 3421381
> 
> 
> I can't find the pic of the pendant w the 20-motif my NM SA text me awhile back but this is my 10+5 layered w the pendant


That's really pretty!  Looks great like this.


----------



## **Chanel**

klynneann said:


> Oo, sapphire would be nice.  I'll have to keep an eye out for something.     I think it was just the standard 2".  A friend of mine purchased it for me (she got one for herself too!) - she went early in the week and was able to get it back before leaving Paris on Saturday.  Since they were able to do it within the week, she was able to bring it home with her instead of having to ship it.  It might depend on how busy they are that week, or if there are enough people around to take care of it right away - August is vacation month, isn't it?  I'm very glad I had it extended - there's no way it would have fit well if I hadn't.



Thank you dear, that's good to know !
I am going to message my SA to ask about the possibillities to extend it, especially because my stay in Paris will only be 2 days. I have no idea how much I would like to extend it, I think I can only decide that once I try it on. So I better message my SA once she is back from holidays to find out what the options are.
Yes, August is vacation month, but not sure how that works at VCA .




pazt said:


> View attachment 3421381
> 
> 
> I can't find the pic of the pendant w the 20-motif my NM SA text me awhile back but this is my 10+5 layered w the pendant



Beautiful, *pazt *!
Looks great together!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> I love it.  It's a great in-between size.  I had it extended and I wish I could have had it extended just a bit more, but that's my only complaint (though if I could lose some weight, it would probably be perfect).  It did throw a small wrench in my VCA wishlist insofar as not having things on the list that would match with it (it's yg and my list is rg heavy right now), but I think I'm going to stick to Plan A and just continue to wear my gold ball stud earrings with it.  First world problems, right?  I'm just so grateful I had the opportunity to get one!


The pg perlee hoops would look great with your pendant. Although it's pink gold, it blends with VCA yg seamlessly.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3421381
> 
> 
> I can't find the pic of the pendant w the 20-motif my NM SA text me awhile back but this is my 10+5 layered w the pendant


This is so beautiful. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## kimber418

pazt said:


> View attachment 3421381
> 
> 
> I can't find the pic of the pendant w the 20-motif my NM SA text me awhile back but this is my 10+5 layered w the pendant


Pazt,
Love your photo.  I am confused as to which pendant you have on?   I did not know the  Paris blue porcelain Sèvres pendant had a diamond in it.   Or is that a different pendant?   At first I thought it was onyx.      So beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you dear, that's good to know !
> I am going to message my SA to ask about the possibillities to extend it, especially because my stay in Paris will only be 2 days. I have no idea how much I would like to extend it, I think I can only decide that once I try it on. So I better message my SA once she is back from holidays to find out what the options are.
> Yes, August is vacation month, but not sure how that works at VCA .





**Chanel** said:


> Thank you dear, that's good to know !
> I am going to message my SA to ask about the possibillities to extend it, especially because my stay in Paris will only be 2 days. I have no idea how much I would like to extend it, I think I can only decide that once I try it on. So I better message my SA once she is back from holidays to find out what the options are.
> Yes, August is vacation month, but not sure how that works at VCA .
> 
> Beautiful, *pazt *!
> Looks great together!


If I had been able to try it on, I might have asked for it to be even longer - although I have a feeling I would have wanted just one more inch and don't they do it in two inch pieces?  So maybe I would not have been able to get it anyway.


texasgirliegirl said:


> The pg perlee hoops would look great with your pendant. Although it's pink gold, it blends with VCA yg seamlessly.


Do you think so?  I was a little concerned the yg and rg would be too close together.  I do wear my rg sweet bracelet at the same time, but to me it's so far from the necklace that you can't really tell.  I'll have to try the earrings and necklace together...


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, did you have your 20 lengthened the 2" ?


No, it is the original length. I find that length very versatile.


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> I just got mine - how long did you have it extended? I'm planning to add an inch but I'm thinking 2 inches and still have that option to make shorter w the jump ring.


I think you should go with the two inches since VCA will add the jump ring, then you would have the extra inch if you ever wanted to wear it full length.


----------



## PennyD2911

QUOTE="pazt, post: 30472223, member: 15421"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3421381


I can't find the pic of the pendant w the 20-motif my NM SA text me awhile back but this is my 10+5 layered w the pendant[/QUOTE]
Oh Paz, that is perfect and you wear it beautifully!

Now you have me almost wishing the holiday pendant will be onyx. LOL


----------



## pazt

kimber418 said:


> Pazt,
> Love your photo.  I am confused as to which pendant you have on?   I did not know the  Paris blue porcelain Sèvres pendant had a diamond in it.   Or is that a different pendant?   At first I thought it was onyx.      So beautiful!



Kimber, TGG & Penny were looking for a pic of a pendant layered over a 20-motif (mine's not exactly 20) and this is the letterwood/RG combo. The pendant was a 2012 LE letterwood w diamond. It does look like onyx in the lighting but it's letterwood.


----------



## kimber418

pazt said:


> Kimber, TGG & Penny were looking for a pic of a pendant layered over a 20-motif (mine's not exactly 20) and this is the letterwood/RG combo. The pendant was a 2012 LE letterwood w diamond. It does look like onyx in the lighting but it's letterwood.


Thanks for letting me know pazt~! I was so curious as to what stone it was.  It is so beautiful.   It gives me a glimpse of what a darker stone will look likein rose gold (if the new holiday pendant is Onyx as rumored!).


----------



## pazt

kimber418 said:


> Thanks for letting me know pazt~! I was so curious as to what stone it was.  It is so beautiful.   It gives me a glimpse of what a darker stone will look likein rose gold (if the new holiday pendant is Onyx as rumored!).



Very true! I wish I kept the pic my SA sent me of the pendant layered over the 20-motif. It's stunning. I am wanting a 20-motif now. Sigh.


----------



## Tulip2

kimber418 said:


> Thanks for letting me know pazt~! I was so curious as to what stone it was.  It is so beautiful.   It gives me a glimpse of what a darker stone will look likein rose gold (*if the new holiday pendant is Onyx as rumored!)*.


So Onyx is the rumor now?  Good to know.  I begged my SA and everyone in VCA on my Birthday on Tuesday to let me know.  All 3 were enjoying my birthday purchase with me.  When I brought up the 2016 Holiday - all 3 jumped to say "we don't know, no word yet from Corporate!"  I thought it was kind of funny...they almost spoke every word in harmony.


----------



## MyDogTink

Tulip2 said:


> So Onyx is the rumor now?  Good to know.  I begged my SA and everyone in VCA on my Birthday on Tuesday to let me know.  All 3 were enjoying my birthday purchase with me.  When I brought up the 2016 Holiday - all 3 jumped to say "we don't know, no word yet from Corporate!"  I thought it was kind of funny...they almost spoke every word in harmony.



Did I read birthday present?  Please share the details.  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Tulip2

MyDogTink said:


> Did I read birthday present?  Please share the details.  Happy Birthday!!


Oh I will!  I'm at the lake for a few days off right now.  Will work on my Reveal when I'm back.  I'm really excited about all of my Birthday gifts to me from me.


----------



## JulesB68

Happy birthday Tulip; enjoy the rest of your vacation. Can't wait to see what you've got!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tulip2 said:


> Oh I will!  I'm at the lake for a few days off right now.  Will work on my Reveal when I'm back.  I'm really excited about all of my Birthday gifts to me from me.


Happy belated birthday!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Sounds like a wonderful birthday tulip!  Can't wait to see the reveal.  Very mysterious about the holiday pendant.


----------



## **Chanel**

Happy belated birthday, *Tulip2 *!
Enjoy your vacation and can't wait to see your new goodies .


----------



## Tulip2

JulesB68 said:


> Happy birthday Tulip; enjoy the rest of your vacation. Can't wait to see what you've got!


Thanks Jules! Time off and getting away is so wonderful.


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> Happy belated birthday!!!!


Thank you TGG.  It's been wonderful to get away for a few days.


----------



## Tulip2

chaneljewel said:


> Sounds like a wonderful birthday tulip!  Can't wait to see the reveal.  Very mysterious about the holiday pendant.


Oh it was.  I shopped until I dropped.  It was great!  I think VCA is being very mysterious indeed about the 2016 Holiday!


----------



## Tulip2

**Chanel** said:


> Happy belated birthday, *Tulip2 *!
> Enjoy your vacation and can't wait to see your new goodies .


Thanks Chanel!  I do so love to do a Reveal...especially when it means I've got something new from VCA!


----------



## JulesB68

Tulip2 said:


> Thanks Chanel!  I do so love to do a Reveal...especially when it means I've got something new from VCA!



Ooh, ooh!! Can't wait! And can we please have the popcorn & monitor/tv screen smilies back please mods?!


----------



## Tulip2

JulesB68 said:


> Ooh, ooh!! Can't wait! And can we please have the popcorn & monitor/tv screen smilies back please mods?!


Well, here's where you can find them.  But I have no idea how to insert them into my post 

http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies


----------



## JulesB68

Tulip2 said:


> Well, here's where you can find them.  But I have no idea how to insert them into my post
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/help/smilies



Thanks Tulip!


----------



## rhm

All these secrecy better be worth the wait!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It's August now. 
Aren't we supposed to find out...soon?


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's August now.
> Aren't we supposed to find out...soon?


I check this thread often and I got really excited when I saw you posted because you have a wealth of information in this forum.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Won't it be sad if all of this secrecy and build-up is totally anti-climactic and they just announce the holiday pendant is onyx/pg?!?  After making us wait this long and getting our hopes up, I certainly hope they WOW us with something awesome!  (Not bashing onyx--in fact that's the only VCA I have!  Just saying it would be great if the pendant was something extraordinary!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Won't it be sad if all of this secrecy and build-up is totally anti-climactic and they just announce the holiday pendant is onyx/pg?!?  After making us wait this long and getting our hopes up, I certainly hope they WOW us with something awesome!  (Not bashing onyx--in fact that's the only VCA I have!  Just saying it would be great if the pendant was something extraordinary!)


My guess is still onyx with pg but we certainly can keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> My guess is still onyx with pg but we certainly can keep our fingers crossed.



I agree.  Onyx with the pg would seem very likely and would be in keeping with what they have released in past years.  And I love onyx!  But because they offer a yg/onyx regularly, I would love to see something unusual...even Sevres porcelain again, if it were in a really fabulous color.  But I tend to think it will be the onxy/pg as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I agree.  Onyx with the pg would seem very likely and would be in keeping with what they have released in past years.  And I love onyx!  But because they offer a yg/onyx regularly, I would love to see something unusual...even Sevres porcelain again, if it were in a really fabulous color.  But I tend to think it will be the onxy/pg as well.


I keep fantasizing that they will release one in TURQUOISE.  Of course, that will never happen (boo hoo...).


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I keep fantasizing that they will release one in TURQUOISE.  Of course, that will never happen (boo hoo...).



Why do you think it would never happen? I think the secrecy this year might be TURQUOISE [emoji120][emoji170]

Read where Monica Rich Kosann bought up a lot of Turquoise from the Sleeping Beauty Mine in Arizona (where VCA was sourcing their turquoise). You would think that VCA should have done the same before the mine began concentrating solely on copper production.

VCA used to source from Iran (Persia) so maybe all the agreements that France signed at the beginning of the year with Iran, we should have some hope that VCA signed on to get some turquoise.


----------



## Tulip2

I also continue to monitor this Thread!  
Come on VCA, give us some info!


----------



## **Chanel**

Gah, all this secrecy makes me even more curious....I am starting to wonder if this year's holiday pendant might be something truly, truly special (dare we dream...turquoise) ?
I mean, why still all the secrecy this year? Could be that they want to release the information later, so that they will have any left around the holidays, or......maybe this pendant is going to be something what we don't expect? 
So far we have the options dark pink or blue porcelain, onyx rg and some even dare to dream about turquoise....which one is it going to be? Or is it going to be something completely different?
I almost can't take it anymore, I just want to knowwwwww .


----------



## sailorstripes

Is there any chance it could be the porcelain again this year? I think the pale pink porcelain pendant is so pretty but it wouldn't work with my coloring. However, either the blue or the darker pink would! 

I figured VCA would not repeat Sevres porcelain so soon and the turquoise seems too big a dream (though I would love it if it came true!).


----------



## klynneann

Oh my gosh, every time I get a notification of a post in this thread, my heart starts beating quite fast, thinking it might be THE post lol!!  I can't wait to find out.  Of course, it's probably going to throw my VCA acquisition timeline into disarray, but it might be worth it...


----------



## pazt

This is rather late already. I remember last year picking up my holiday pendant in Sept and we knew all about it 2 months ahead! 

Wonder what's the hold up. Of ourse, I had to inquire with my SA almost everyday & still no word about it!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

pazt said:


> This is rather late already. I remember last year picking up my holiday pendant in Sept and we knew all about it 2 months ahead!
> 
> Wonder what's the hold up. Of ourse, I had to inquire with my SA almost everyday & still no word about it!!!


I know.   We definitely knew by this time last year.


----------



## PennyD2911

Maybe VCA doesn't know yet. [emoji1][emoji1]
I'm totally kidding!


----------



## HADASSA

VCA in London said they should know by the middle of this month but wouldn't be available for distribution until mid-September


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> VCA in London said they should know by the middle of this month but wouldn't be available for distribution until mid-September



Mitchell (my SA) said he would know in August.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Mitchell (my SA) said he would know in August.


OK...it's officially now August. (!!!)
Do you think that Mitch knows anything yet??  
Can't wait to find out!!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> OK...it's officially now August. (!!!)
> Do you think that Mitch knows anything yet??
> Can't wait to find out!!


He said he would know in three weeks.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Mitchell (my SA) said he would know in August.





texasgirliegirl said:


> OK...it's officially now August. (!!!)
> Do you think that Mitch knows anything yet??
> Can't wait to find out!!





PennyD2911 said:


> He said he would know in three weeks.



I hope everyone is saying their "Turquoise" prayers


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I hope everyone is saying their "Turquoise" prayers


I've been wearing my turquoise a lot lately. Without question its my prettiest VCA. I have the 20 motif and the earrings but a pendant would be divine. 
I still think it's going to be onyx, however.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I've been wearing my turquoise a lot lately. Without question its my prettiest VCA. I have the 20 motif and the earrings but a pendant would be divine.
> I still think it's going to be onyx, however.


To be realistic though, I don't think it would be turquoise 

I love to see Turquoise in the Summer and Onyx in the Winter and I live in the tropics


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I hope everyone is saying their "Turquoise" prayers


I will be totally surprised if it is anything except onyx.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> I hope everyone is saying their "Turquoise" prayers





PennyD2911 said:


> I will be totally surprised if it is anything except onyx.



Yes and yes. [emoji1374][emoji254]


----------



## chaneljewel

If it's going to be onyx then why all the secrecy?   Amazing that it hasn't been "leaked" yet.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree. The suspense is killing me and I have been stalking my SA weekly... I wish for turquoise too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> If it's going to be onyx then why all the secrecy?   Amazing that it hasn't been "leaked" yet.


I believe it may have more to do with the timing of their launch and the fact that it's a Holiday Pendant. There are never any left for the holidays ( unless you count Halloween) because these pendants sell out so quickly.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe it may have more to do with the timing of their launch and the fact that it's a Holiday Pendant. There are never any left for the holidays ( unless you count Halloween) because these pendants sell out so quickly.



Very true.  You know what this means though, we won't know next years pendant until like September[emoji51] Long hot impatient summer lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> Very true.  You know what this means though, we won't know next years pendant until like September[emoji51] Long hot impatient summer lol


You are probably right. 
In fact, I don't expect to hear anything until September for this year's pendant.


----------



## lisawhit

sheer torture


----------



## diane m

I have been lurking around here following this thread and I guess it's time for me to add what I have found out.  Ok, so I have been bugging my SA and playing a guessing game with her too ( God love her, she puts up with all my bugging).  Anyway, she said she expects to know this month.  My guesses that seem to be on the right track are that it is something done before ( I was guessing onyx).  When I said I would probably be out since I don't like onyx and pink gold, I was told that the metal may not be pink. Soooooo, now I am wondering if it is onyx and white gold?  Has that be done before?  Oh, I just can't wait!!!  She said the launch should be October.


----------



## HADASSA

diane m said:


> I have been lurking around here following this thread and I guess it's time for me to add what I have found out.  Ok, so I have been bugging my SA and playing a guessing game with her too ( God love her, she puts up with all my bugging).  Anyway, she said she expects to know this month.  My guesses that seem to be on the right track are that it is something done before ( I was guessing onyx).  When I said I would probably be out since I don't like onyx and pink gold, I was told that the metal may not be pink. Soooooo, now I am wondering if it is onyx and white gold?  Has that be done before?  Oh, I just can't wait!!!  She said the launch should be October.


Reposting this image one of our lovely members had posted before.
Onyx with YG was done as a Japan Exclusive back in 2005, so we could be looking at that as possible option.
2014 - Grey MOP with PG
2015 - Pink Sevres Porcelain with PG


----------



## MyDogTink

My SA asked me if I would be interested regardless of what it is. Does that sound bad?


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> My SA asked me if I would be interested regardless of what it is. Does that sound bad?


No, your SA is just making sure that you get one because most are spoken for before they are launched.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> My SA asked me if I would be interested regardless of what it is. Does that sound bad?


I would be scared ( LOL) but I think that Hadassa is right.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Reposting this image one of our lovely members had posted before.
> Onyx with YG was done as a Japan Exclusive back in 2005, so we could be looking at that as possible option.
> 2014 - Grey MOP with PG
> 2015 - Pink Sevres Porcelain with PG
> View attachment 3432894


Thank you for posting this!!
It's so helpful to see that's been offered in years past.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for posting this!!
> It's so helpful to see that's been offered in years past.



You're welcome my dearest [emoji257]


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Reposting this image one of our lovely members had posted before.
> Onyx with YG was done as a Japan Exclusive back in 2005, so we could be looking at that as possible option.
> 2014 - Grey MOP with PG
> 2015 - Pink Sevres Porcelain with PG
> View attachment 3432894


I would love if it were grey MOP!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> I would love if it were grey MOP!


The gray mop was a very special offering.
 It's worth having if you  can find one from a reputable estate reseller. Photos really don't do it justice. Gray mop seems to go with everything. It's amazing and if VCA ever offers it in a 20 motif I'm going to pounce.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for posting this!!
> It's so helpful to see that's been offered in years past.


Wasn't the letter wood also offered as a holiday pendant? I could be mistaken....
If this year's holiday pendant is onyx with wg I'm probably going to pass. I tried on the wg/ onyx special edition ( NYC) magic pendant and it did not wow me.
I'm sure that there are plenty of collectors who will welcome an offering in wg.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wasn't the letter wood also offered as a holiday pendant? I could be mistaken....
> If this year's holiday pendant is onyx with wg I'm probably going to pass. I tried on the wg/ onyx special edition ( NYC) magic pendant and it did not wow me.
> I'm sure that there are plenty of collectors who will welcome an offering in wg.


Quite possible - 2006 is missing from the list


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wasn't the letter wood also offered as a holiday pendant? I could be mistaken....
> If this year's holiday pendant is onyx with wg I'm probably going to pass. I tried on the wg/ onyx special edition ( NYC) magic pendant and it did not wow me.
> I'm sure that there are plenty of collectors who will welcome an offering in wg.



I was thinking the same thing, if the pendant is set in WG. All of my VCA is YG and I have plenty of custom pieces in WG and Platinum. 
I'm thinking VCA might not use WG since the special ed for NYC was so recent.


----------



## pazt

The letterwood pendant was LE in 2012 but I don't think it was the holiday pendant that year. 

http://www.jewelsdujour.com/2012/09/van-cleef-arpels-limited-edition-touch-wood-vintage-alhambra/


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, if the pendant is set in WG. All of my VCA is YG and I have plenty of custom pieces in WG and Platinum.
> I'm thinking VCA might not use WG since the special ed for NYC was so recent.


I hope that you are right


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Quite possible - 2006 is missing from the list


This is what got me so excited about the gray mop. 
I had been under the impression that the holiday pendant was sort of an intro to the next release. We saw this with letter wood and then malachite ( although my timing could be way off..) 
Wishful thinking on my part because after the gray mop pendant release ...still no gray mop on a larger scale. 
Boo hoo.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is what got me so excited about the gray mop.
> I had been under the impression that the holiday pendant was sort of an intro to the next release. We saw this with letter wood and then malachite ( although my timing could be way off..)
> Wishful thinking on my part because after the gray mop pendant release ...still no gray mop on a larger scale.
> Boo hoo.


Turquoise is definitely missing from that list  That is why I'm still hoping


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Turquoise is definitely missing from that list  That is why I'm still hoping



Amen!! Me too!!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Turquoise is definitely missing from that list  That is why I'm still hoping


I am hoping with you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Turquoise is definitely missing from that list  That is why I'm still hoping


Wow. Can you only imagine the frienzy if turquoise was the big surprise? Turquoise with a diamond? 
That would be worth waiting for.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow. Can you only imagine the frienzy if turquoise was the big surprise? Turquoise with a diamond?
> That would be worth waiting for.



That would be spectacular!!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow. Can you only imagine the frienzy if turquoise was the big surprise? Turquoise with a diamond?
> That would be worth waiting for.


I'm afraid we may be setting ourselves up for disappointment girls. 
Maybe the SAs told clients the info on the pendant as soon as they were told last year in early summer and VCA has given strict instructions not to do that again. Afterall VCA does want the pendant to be viewed as a Holiday Pendant and they plan the release usually in late October.  Just speculation on my part of course, but the fact that no SA will give any  info only saying they'll know in August  seems orchestrated.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm afraid we may be setting ourselves up for disappointment girls.
> Maybe the SAs told clients the info on the pendant as soon as they were told last year in early summer and VCA has given strict instructions not to do that again. Afterall VCA does want the pendant to be viewed as a Holiday Pendant and they plan the release usually in late October.  Just speculation on my part of course, but the fact that no SA will give any  info only saying they'll know in August  seems orchestrated.



P, I am thinking that their Bouton d'Or Collection and even the Sweets was not such a great hit as anticipated, VCA may want to do something grand to draw back in the clientele. 

Thoughts???


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, I am thinking that their Bouton d'Or Collection and even the Sweets was not such a great hit as anticipated, VCA may want to do something grand to draw back in the clientele.
> 
> Thoughts???


A very good possibility R, I personally am not a fan of the Bouton collection and the Sweets while fine for others do not work with my other jewelry b/c of their small size.  When Mitchell (SA) and I spoke about turquoise two years ago he had no hope of getting a ten or twenty in YG or WG. He had a waiting list then. Since then I only know of two turquoise pieces he's received. Maybe VCA has been hording it like you said for something grand!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> P, I am thinking that their Bouton d'Or Collection and even the Sweets was not such a great hit as anticipated, VCA may want to do something grand to draw back in the clientele.
> 
> Thoughts???


Well I already kind of know what's coming next ( we've seen a perk here already) and I don't think it will be a blockbuster.
Despite what VCA is trying to do they need to understand that we still love vintage Alhambra.


----------



## CHL

I have been lurking here like others and now I started to worry whether I can get one if I want. 
I was too late for the party on 2014 and 2015, so, this year, I am lurking here and almost ready to pull the trigger. 
I live in a state that there's no boutique except NM van cleef. So, I usually prefer to buy something from E-boutique so I can save some $$ for tax. 
I do not have a SA with whom I work. In my case, will I be able to buy a holiday pendant if I act fast? Do they sell it at E-boutique? Or should I visit NM van cleef to put myself on a waiting list before they announce?


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I would love to know this too! If it were going to be turquoise I'd really want to go for it.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CHL said:


> I have been lurking here like others and now I started to worry whether I can get one if I want.
> I was too late for the party on 2014 and 2015, so, this year, I am lurking here and almost ready to pull the trigger.
> I live in a state that there's no boutique except NM van cleef. So, I usually prefer to buy something from E-boutique so I can save some $$ for tax.
> I do not have a SA with whom I work. In my case, will I be able to buy a holiday pendant if I act fast? Do they sell it at E-boutique? Or should I visit NM van cleef to put myself on a waiting list before they announce?


I would go visit with an SA at Neimans and express interest in the pendant. 
You also need to reassure yourself that the majority of people aren't sitting in wait like we are. 
There is great anticipation here because we are VCA addicts. Ha. You can check the website of course and one would hope that the holiday pendants will be available but you just never know. 
Having a sweet SA watching out for you would be your best bet, IMO.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Diamondbirdie said:


> I would love to know this too! If it were going to be turquoise I'd really want to go for it.....


I hate to say this but I seriously doubt that it's going to be turquoise......


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hate to say this but I seriously doubt that it's going to be turquoise......



As much as I wish for it to be turquoise, I totally agree with you. 
I truly hope we will be wrong though. [emoji1]


----------



## sammix3

When are we going to find out?  End of August is way too long of a wait!


----------



## PennyD2911

sammix3 said:


> When are we going to find out?  End of August is way too long of a wait!



When I texted my SA last week he said he would know in three weeks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> When I texted my SA last week he said he would know in three weeks.


I guess that puts us in September. 
Darn it


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I guess that puts us in September.
> Darn it


Surely it will be leaked before then


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Surely it will be leaked before then


I keep thinking so but so far....nothing. 
If it's onyx with pg it will feel so anticlimactic after all of this mysterious withholding.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I keep thinking so but so far....nothing.
> If it's onyx with pg it will feel so anticlimactic after all of this mysterious withholding.


Now that would be quite the "UGH" moment 

We need something to get us excited again 

Don't worry - let me make a call to Alain Bernard and I will get back to you guys shortly 

I couldn't resist


----------



## sammix3

HADASSA said:


> Now that would be quite the "UGH" moment
> 
> We need something to get us excited again
> 
> Don't worry - let me make a call to Alain Bernard and I will get back to you guys shortly
> 
> I couldn't resist



Yes please report back!


----------



## HADASSA

sammix3 said:


> Yes please report back!


Sammix3 darling, mere mortals like us don't get to just phone up the VCA CEO of the Americas 

It was meant to make light of the situation. But don't worry, my lovely SA will look after you again this year if it's something that you want


----------



## sammix3

HADASSA said:


> Sammix3 darling, mere mortals like us don't get to just phone up the VCA CEO of the Americas
> 
> It was meant to make light of the situation. But don't worry, my lovely SA will look after you again this year if it's something that you want



Haha you had me [emoji13]

Yes, Mitch said he will reserve one for me.  Hope it'll be a good one!  2 more weeks to go!


----------



## MyDogTink

HADASSA said:


> Now that would be quite the "UGH" moment
> 
> We need something to get us excited again
> 
> Don't worry - let me make a call to Alain Bernard and I will get back to you guys shortly
> 
> I couldn't resist



This made me laugh and smile. Thanks - I needed this today!


----------



## PennyD2911

I just spoke to my SA,Mitchell, and asked him the time line. 
He said this Rep is going to Dallas the end of this month and he will know for sure then. I told him about the ongoing turquoise hopes and he said he is sure it will not be turquoise. Soooo........ Sigh.......


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I know there was chat some months ago about it being onyx/pink gold, I wonder where that rumour came from? That combo doesn't excite me, sadly. Is there any possibility it could be something completely new? Or maybe gold not stone?? How maddening that they are keeping it secret for so long!


----------



## HADASSA

Diamondbirdie said:


> I know there was chat some months ago about it being onyx/pink gold, I wonder where that rumour came from? That combo doesn't excite me, sadly. Is there any possibility it could be something completely new? Or maybe gold not stone?? How maddening that they are keeping it secret for so long!



I remember a while back, someone's SA in Tokyo said the stone was going to be "dark navy" [emoji854]


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> I remember a while back, someone's SA in Tokyo said the stone was going to be "dark navy" [emoji854]



OK hypothetically, if it's the blue porcelain pendant with diamond and if you already have the Vendome LE pendant, would you still get it?!?!?

Dilemma....i think i still need it. Ha - wishful thinking!!!


----------



## klynneann

pazt said:


> OK hypothetically, if it's the blue porcelain pendant with diamond and if you already have the Vendome LE pendant, would you still get it?!?!?
> 
> Dilemma....i think i still need it. Ha - wishful thinking!!!


I've been thinking about this.  Different sizes, one with a diamond... but still.  That's why I'm hoping it will at least be WG, since the Sevres pendant is YG.


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> OK hypothetically, if it's the blue porcelain pendant with diamond and if you already have the Vendome LE pendant, would you still get it?!?!?
> 
> Dilemma....i think i still need it. Ha - wishful thinking!!!





klynneann said:


> I've been thinking about this.  Different sizes, one with a diamond... but still.  That's why I'm hoping it will at least be WG, since the Sevres pendant is YG.


I like variety but must be able to complement each other - like the beading of the Perlee with the beading of the Alhambra.

I think most people would still buy it though because it's LE - different size and with a diamond.


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> I like variety but must be able to complement each other - like the beading of the Perlee with the beading of the Alhambra.
> 
> I think most people would still buy it though because it's LE - different size and with a diamond.



Yes it'll be a great addition to your collection. You can layer both pendants, add an extender on the other necklace so you will have varied lengths. That will be cool. 

Lol, we're talking as if it's really going to be the blue sevres. Hahaha


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Yes it'll be a great addition to your collection. You can layer both pendants, add an extender on the other necklace so you will have varied lengths. That will be cool.
> 
> Lol, we're talking as if it's really going to be the blue sevres. Hahaha


If only the VCA fairy would grant all our wishes


----------



## klynneann

pazt said:


> Yes it'll be a great addition to your collection. You can layer both pendants, add an extender on the other necklace so you will have varied lengths. That will be cool.
> 
> Lol, we're talking as if it's really going to be the blue sevres. Hahaha


I didn't think of extending the pendant necklace and wearing them together like that - thank you for sharing the idea!


----------



## pazt

klynneann said:


> I didn't think of extending the pendant necklace and wearing them together like that - thank you for sharing the idea!



I think it'll be pretty especially that they're different sizes and lengths.


----------



## JulesB68

I was wondering if it could ever be a different gemstone other than diamond? I'd quite like MOP wg with a sapphire.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> OK hypothetically, if it's the blue porcelain pendant with diamond and if you already have the Vendome LE pendant, would you still get it?!?!?
> 
> Dilemma....i think i still need it. Ha - wishful thinking!!!


Porcelain?
Again?


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Porcelain?
> Again?



oh we're just playing pretend  

this long delay is making us cray


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> oh we're just playing pretend
> 
> this long delay is making us cray


I agree. I'm crazy for sure. Ha. 
Seriously, I still think it's going to be onyx with pg.


----------



## rhm

If in case I would like to purchase the necklace, what is the best way to do this? 
I have never purchased a holiday collection only their regular alhambra collection. 

Is it a hassle to buy one?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rhm said:


> If in case I would like to purchase the necklace, what is the best way to do this?
> I have never purchased a holiday collection only their regular alhambra collection.
> 
> Is it a hassle to buy one?


Just let your SA know so that you can get on the list.


----------



## rhm

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just let your SA know so that you can get on the list.


 
Is there a way to buy the holiday necklace online perhaps?


----------



## dmariarojas

Does anyone know how many holiday pendants are actually made and sold? 
Just curious.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rhm said:


> Is there a way to buy the holiday necklace online perhaps?


Last year VCA had the holiday pendant beautifully displayed on their opening page. I don't know if it was available online, however.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I've just been browsing the UK VCA website (dangerous activity!) and the holiday pendant from last year is listed (the pink Sevres plus diamond). You can't buy online but it appears to be available in Paris and Monaco, I guess you could call them to get one?? Maybe similar will happen this year?

I can't understand the need for all the secrecy, they must decide many months in advance what the pendant will be, surely??


----------



## Tulip2

JulesB68 said:


> I was wondering if it could ever be a different gemstone other than diamond? I'd quite like MOP wg with a sapphire.


Wow, that is a great idea!  Wouldn't that be fantastic?


----------



## kimber418

Wearing this today in hopes of hearing soon about 2016 Holiday pendant!  Yesterday I wore pink porcelain...


----------



## klynneann

kimber418 said:


> Wearing this today in hopes of hearing soon about 2016 Holiday pendant!  Yesterday I wore pink porcelain...


sigh.


----------



## 911snowball

So beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Wearing this today in hopes of hearing soon about 2016 Holiday pendant!  Yesterday I wore pink porcelain...



Looks lovely on you!


----------



## periogirl28

SA at VCA Bergdorf would not say a word...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> SA at VCA Bergdorf would not say a word...


This has got to be the best kept secret in VCA history. Do you think the SA's don't really know yet?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> This has got to be the best kept secret in VCA history. Do you think the SA's don't really know yet?


If they knew, I think it would have been leaked already.


----------



## periogirl28

I really don't know. I could ask my SA here or the SM I also know. But they will probably say  to sit tight and wait.


----------



## HADASSA

periogirl28 said:


> I really don't know. I could ask my SA here or the SM I also know. But they will probably say  to sit tight and wait.


It's still worth a try


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> If they knew, I think it would have been leaked already.


My SA Mitchell @ VCA NM, whom I introduced to  Hadassa and some other ladies on this forum, told me this past week he honestly did not know.  He said "You know if I knew I would tell you." I believe him, I have known him for many years and believe he really does not know. He is the VCA Boutique Manager @ NM Atlanta. 
He said he would know at the end of the month once his rep gets to Dallas. 
In the past the launch of the Holiday Pendant was in mid October, but seems like last year it was in September??
Maybe VCA wants to keep the SAs quite until closer to the launch date by not telling them???


----------



## bags to die for

My SM says she doesn't know.


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> My SM says she doesn't know.


Yup I asked as well!


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA Mitchell @ VCA NM, whom I introduced to  Hadassa and some other ladies on this forum, told me this past week he honestly did not know.  He said "You know if I knew I would tell you." I believe him, I have known him for many years and believe he really does not know. He is the VCA Boutique Manager @ NM Atlanta.
> He said he would know at the end of the month once his rep gets to Dallas.
> In the past the launch of the Holiday Pendant was in mid October, but seems like last year it was in September??
> Maybe VCA wants to keep the SAs quite until closer to the launch date by not telling them???



My holiday pendant arrived September 15 of last year and September 26 of the previous year. I am hoping we do not have too much longer to wait.


----------



## Giuliana

I got an email from my SA saying the holiday pendant will arrive in the boutique in early October and it will be a surprise what the pendant will look like this year.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Giuliana said:


> I got an email from my SA saying the holiday pendant will arrive in the boutique in early October and it will be a surprise what the pendant will look like this year.



Very interesting. If that is the case then I will try to be more patient.


----------



## sammix3

I know Mitchell said he will hear at the end of the month.  Any idea on specific dates?  Too anxious!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Giuliana said:


> I got an email from my SA saying the holiday pendant will arrive in the boutique in early October and it will be a surprise what the pendant will look like this year.


Maybe they mean it will be a different shape? Hope not though.


----------



## klynneann

Diamondbirdie said:


> Maybe they mean it will be a different shape? Hope not though.


This is what I was thinking, given the wording above.


----------



## Tulip2

Giuliana said:


> I got an email from my SA saying the holiday pendant will arrive in the boutique in early October and it will be a surprise what the pendant will look like this year.


It was definitely available in September in 2015.  I remember.  Okay, so early October it is and it's really going to be a surprise for everyone (even SA's) I think.  Actually, this is kind of fun.


----------



## chaneljewel

Tulip2 said:


> It was definitely available in September in 2015.  I remember.  Okay, so early October it is and it's really going to be a surprise for everyone (even SA's) I think.  Actually, this is kind of fun.


Fun, but the wait!


----------



## PennyD2911

Diamondbirdie said:


> Maybe they mean it will be a different shape? Hope not though.



One year it was in the shape of a star, but I'm hoping they don't deviate from the clover motif.


----------



## chaneljewel

I like the clover motif too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> One year it was in the shape of a star, but I'm hoping they don't deviate from the clover motif.


If it is a star I will not buy it this year.
No way.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> If it is a star I will not buy it this year.
> No way.


Plus 1


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Plus 1



Plus 2!


----------



## **Chanel**

BBC said:


> Plus 2!



Plus 3!


----------



## Tulip2

chaneljewel said:


> Fun, but the wait!


Well, VCA  sure is acting different this year regarding the Holiday release.  It's got me pretty excited... maybe a little crazy  but excited none-the-less!


----------



## chaneljewel

Tulip2 said:


> Well, VCA  sure is acting different this year regarding the Holiday release.  It's got me pretty excited... maybe a little crazy  but excited none-the-less!



I'm excited too.  It's making me anxious to hear what the hype is all about. And why the mystery from VCA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> I'm excited too.  It's making me anxious to hear what the hype is all about. And why the mystery from VCA!


I am actually losing interest now.  While I am sure that I am in the minority, my real curiosity now is WHY THE SECRECY?
If it turns out to be something pretty predictable (like onyx with pg) or fairly average (porcelain) or weird (a star) for me at least it is going to just feel anti climatic.


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am actually losing interest now.  While I am sure that I am in the minority, my real curiosity now is WHY THE SECRECY?
> If it turns out to be something pretty predictable (like onyx with pg) or fairly average (porcelain) or weird (a star) for me at least it is going to just feel anti climatic.


Oh TGG, hang in there girl!  Hopefully when we find out... it's going to be something really great!


----------



## sammix3

Tulip2 said:


> Oh TGG, hang in there girl!  Hopefully when we find out... it's going to be something really great!



Crossing my fingers!  I would really love it to be onyx with WG in clover.


----------



## rhm

IF the shape changes I will be very disappointed... Hopefully its not going to be a star or any other shapes!

I have a feeling though that this year's is not going to be anything "ordinary"


----------



## chaneljewel

rhm said:


> IF the shape changes I will be very disappointed... Hopefully its not going to be a star or any other shapes!
> 
> I have a feeling though that this year's is not going to be anything "ordinary"



I want it to be spectacular but not a star or other shape.


----------



## pazt

I have a feeling it will be entirely different - like promoting the Bouton line . oh my .


----------



## lisawhit

yikes, I'm not a fan of the Bouton line...


----------



## pazt

lisawhit said:


> yikes, I'm not a fan of the Bouton line...



yikes, me too


----------



## kimber418

Bouton line is not for me either.  I hope not but I was actually thinking the same thing-


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> I have a feeling it will be entirely different - like promoting the Bouton line . oh my .



Oh no no no!!!!
I do not like the Bouton line!


----------



## Tulip2

I've tried on the Bouton line and it is really pretty on.  The price is more than I would pay for it though.  Surely the Holiday 2016 wouldn't be anything that expensive!   (I hope anyway)...


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Bouton line is not for me either.  I hope not but I was actually thinking the same thing-



Hmmm.. I Would love it to be WG with just the diamond in the middle. Don't think they've ever done that? [emoji848]


----------



## sammix3

Natalie j said:


> Hmmm.. I Would love it to be WG with just the diamond in the middle. Don't think they've ever done that? [emoji848]



Yeah WG with onyx would be great!


----------



## sbelle

Giuliana said:


> I got an email from my SA saying the holiday pendant will arrive in the boutique in early October and *it will be a surprise what the pendant will look like this year*.



I got an email with pretty much those exact words. I bet they have been scripted. 



I have a few thoughts -- *all of which are guesses*--  no one has told me anything:
1)  The design will be the same as in prior years.  

2)  The reason behind all this secrecy is what someone here posted before -- it is intended to be a holiday limited edition and the excitement is gone if people know too early in the year.  And if it is sold out too early.  

Remember, VCA has clamped down on SA communications before when they felt information was being communicated too early.  SAs used to have information on price increases well before the price increases went into effect, and the SAs communicated that to their clients.  A few years ago I was told by my SA that VCA was unhappy at all the pre-price increase purchases, so they stopped giving the SA's much advance notice and clamped down on what they could say and when they could say it.

3)  I agree with TGG that it very likely will  be onyx with a diamond in pg because that was leaked very early this year before VCA laid down the law about this secrecy.  I really can't remember who gave that information out, but I remember hearing the onyx, pg early this year.


----------



## Tulip2

sbelle said:


> I got an email with pretty much those exact words. I bet they have been scripted.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thoughts -- *all of which are guesses*--  no one has told me anything:
> 1)  The design will be the same as in prior years.
> 
> 2)  The reason behind all this secrecy is what someone here posted before -- it is intended to be a holiday limited edition and the excitement is gone if people know too early in the year.  And if it is sold out too early.
> 
> Remember, VCA has clamped down on SA communications before when they felt information was being communicated too early.  SAs used to have information on price increases well before the price increases went into effect, and the SAs communicated that to their clients.  A few years ago I was told by my SA that VCA was unhappy at all the pre-price increase purchases, so they stopped giving the SA's much advance notice and clamped down on what they could say and when they could say it.
> 
> 3)  I agree with TGG that it very likely will  be onyx with a diamond in pg because that was leaked very early this year before VCA laid down the law about this secrecy.  I really can't remember who gave that information out, but I remember hearing the onyx, pg early this year.


Thanks sbelle.  You make some excellent points.  My SA definitely told me about the price increase prior to my purchasing my BTF Pink Gold MOP & Diamond Ring.  I have a feeling those days are gone.  The leak of the Onxy Pink Gold came out a while ago (before the change in SA's being informed).  And we wait...


----------



## rhm

Natalie j said:


> Hmmm.. I Would love it to be WG with just the diamond in the middle. Don't think they've ever done that? [emoji848]



I would love a white gold mother of pearl pendant with a diamond in the middle.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rhm said:


> I would love a white gold mother of pearl pendant with a diamond in the middle.


This was the holiday pendant for 2009


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> I got an email with pretty much those exact words. I bet they have been scripted.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thoughts -- *all of which are guesses*--  no one has told me anything:
> 1)  The design will be the same as in prior years.
> 
> 2)  The reason behind all this secrecy is what someone here posted before -- it is intended to be a holiday limited edition and the excitement is gone if people know too early in the year.  And if it is sold out too early.
> 
> Remember, VCA has clamped down on SA communications before when they felt information was being communicated too early.  SAs used to have information on price increases well before the price increases went into effect, and the SAs communicated that to their clients.  A few years ago I was told by my SA that VCA was unhappy at all the pre-price increase purchases, so they stopped giving the SA's much advance notice and clamped down on what they could say and when they could say it.
> 
> 3)  I agree with TGG that it very likely will  be onyx with a diamond in pg because that was leaked very early this year before VCA laid down the law about this secrecy.  I really can't remember who gave that information out, but I remember hearing the onyx, pg early this year.


I am the someone who posted #2 on your list.  It just makes sense to me since VCA wants it to be considered a _Holiday _ pendant they want the excitement over the release to be targeted to a certain time frame.  I believe they gave their SAs no definite info on purpose so nothing would be leaked early and as you said sold out long before the holidays arrive.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

PennyD2911 said:


> I am the someone who posted #2 on your list.  It just makes sense to me since VCA wants it to be considered a _Holiday _ pendant they want the excitement over the release to be targeted to a certain time frame.  I believe they gave their SAs no definite info on purpose so nothing would be leaked early and as you said sold out long before the holidays arrive.


The thing is, last year's doesn't appear to be sold out- in Europe it is available at a couple of boutiques, according to the website, anyway. If the pendant isn't going to be on sale until October I don't understand why there is a need for such secrecy!


----------



## PennyD2911

Diamondbirdie said:


> The thing is, last year's doesn't appear to be sold out- in Europe it is available at a couple of boutiques, according to the website, anyway. If the pendant isn't going to be on sale until October I don't understand why there is a need for such secrecy!


Last year after the launch in September before Christmas here in the US the Holiday Pendant was completely sold out. Same thing happened in 2014 with the gray MOP that launched in October. 
It showed up on the website toward the end of the year but was not available anywhere. After the first of 2016 I do remember a very tPFers being able to find one her and there.  It being shown on the VCA website is like it is with turquoise on the US VCA website, it is shown but there is NO way to purchase one.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I believe that VCA (like other companies) is trying to prevent leaks of all sort from getting out.  This includes future price increases.  
For this reason (I believe) they are keeping ALL things under wraps until the official press release in September which will announce this year's Holiday pendant.
To release the pendant in September, three months before the holidays, isn't unreasonable.  If it is something truly spectacular I suspect that it will sell out anyway.
My guess remains onyx with pink gold.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that VCA (like other companies) is trying to prevent leaks of all sort from getting out.  This includes future price increases.
> For this reason (I believe) they are keeping ALL things under wraps until the official press release in September which will announce this year's Holiday pendant.
> To release the pendant in September, three months before the holidays, isn't unreasonable.  If it is something truly spectacular I suspect that it will sell out anyway.
> My guess remains onyx with pink gold.


I totally agree! Since the holiday pendant is on the lower end of VCA pricing maybe VCA is going to try to do what Hermes did when they stopped their charge/send policy, which was try to steer their customer base back to being the more elite wealthy clientele of former years.  So VCA wants to end the chatty relationships that have formed between customers and SAs and bring it back to a more formal stiffer buying experience, and in turn stop the leakage of info,
I know this sounds out there but I saw it happen with Hermes in 2011 when their client base became enlarged by the average luxury consumer.   By keeping the Holiday Pendant info from being known until they are ready for the launch, they are putting the control back to the VCA higher management.  This is all speculation on my part of course.  I think @*TGG* is correct about the onyx/pg since that was told many weeks ago, it is most likely correct.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I totally agree! Since the holiday pendant is on the lower end of VCA pricing maybe VCA is going to try to do what Hermes did when they stopped their charge/send policy, which was try to steer their customer base back to being the more elite wealthy clientele of former years.  So VCA wants to end the chatty relationships that have formed between customers and SAs and bring it back to a more formal stiffer buying experience, and in turn stop the leakage of info,
> I know this sounds out there but I saw it happen with Hermes in 2011 when their client base became enlarged by the average luxury consumer.   By keeping the Holiday Pendant info from being known until they are ready for the launch, they are putting the control back to the VCA higher management.  This is all speculation on my part of course.  I think @*TGG* is correct about the onyx/pg since that was told many weeks ago, it is most likely correct.


P, the way the world is going, all these luxury brands really would not have to work too hard to achieve this objective


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, the way the world is going, all these luxury brands really would not have to work too hard to achieve this objective


True.


----------



## dialv

[ QUOTE="texasgirliegirl, post: 30542820, member: 159747"]I believe that VCA (like other companies) is trying to prevent leaks of all sort from getting out.  This includes future price increases.  
For this reason (I believe) they are keeping ALL things under wraps until the official press release in September which will announce this year's Holiday pendant.
To release the pendant in September, three months before the holidays, isn't unreasonable.  If it is something truly spectacular I suspect that it will sell out anyway.
My guess remains onyx with pink gold.[/QUOTE]

I think you're exactly right.


----------



## **Chanel**

Fresh update from me in Paris .
The secret is out and *texasgirliegirl* was right. It is going to be onyx with pink gold indeed.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Oh well, that's good for me, not sure I'm keen on that combo.....


----------



## MyDogTink

**Chanel** said:


> Fresh update from me in Paris .
> The secret is out and *texasgirliegirl* was right. It is going to be onyx with pink gold indeed.



Thank you! Are the prices of the holiday pendants always around the same regardless of the stone or are the prices based on the stone?


----------



## Giuliana

Diamondbirdie said:


> Oh well, that's good for me, not sure I'm keen on that combo.....



+1


----------



## rhm

Oh well... Since I already have a full onyx with gold hdw neecklace/bracelet/ring set I will be sitting out on the holiday collection this year.

This means I will be getting the magic mop pendant in white gold hdw soon!!!


----------



## HADASSA

**Chanel** said:


> Fresh update from me in Paris .
> The secret is out and *texasgirliegirl* was right. It is going to be onyx with pink gold indeed.



I think TGG had some insider information 

Do they have a price as yet?


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you! Are the prices of the holiday pendants always around the same regardless of the stone or are the prices based on the stone?



I would think the price should be based on the stone.


----------



## **Chanel**

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you! Are the prices of the holiday pendants always around the same regardless of the stone or are the prices based on the stone?



It depends on the stone.
I think it will be a bit more expensive than last year's holiday pendant, because there has been a price increase in the meantime plus onyx is more expensive than porcelain.



HADASSA said:


> I think TGG had some insider information
> 
> Do they have a price as yet?



That could explain it as she was also totally right about the reason behind the secrecy .
And she is a master enabler too....we don't have VCA here where I live, so it was a great opportunity to try on some pieces in Paris yesterday. Including some pieces that *tgg *recommended.
It was amazing....I felt like a child in a candy store .

Sorry, I did not ask about the price because I am not really interested in onyx with pg (still kicking myself for not getting the grey mop holiday pendant from two years ago, I love the look of that one sooo much).
I suppose it will be a bit more expensive this year because there has been a price increase in the meantime and onyx is more expensive than porcelain.


----------



## klynneann

Not sure how I feel about onyx with pg.  I think I'll need to see it IRL to decide.  Can someone say how much last year's was, just so I have a ballpark idea for this year?


----------



## kimber418

klynneann said:


> Not sure how I feel about onyx with pg.  I think I'll need to see it IRL to decide.  Can someone say how much last year's was, just so I have a ballpark idea for this year?



Last year the pink porcelain was $3,300.  I am not sure how I feel about onyx in PG.  I  fluctuate from one day to another.   I wish I could see it.
Unfortunately I do not get to see one in person before I buy one.


----------



## PennyD2911

My SA texted me a couple hours ago that as **Chanel** said it will be onyx and pink gold.  I'm good with that, BUT WHY ALL THE SECRECY??


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Not sure how I feel about onyx with pg.  I think I'll need to see it IRL to decide.  Can someone say how much last year's was, just so I have a ballpark idea for this year?





kimber418 said:


> Last year the pink porcelain was $3,300.  I am not sure how I feel about onyx in PG.  I  fluctuate from one day to another.   I wish I could see it.
> Unfortunately I do not get to see one in person before I buy one.



You can get an idea of Onyx with PG on the Cartier website with the Amulette Pendant.


----------



## klynneann

kimber418 said:


> Last year the pink porcelain was $3,300.  I am not sure how I feel about onyx in PG.  I  fluctuate from one day to another.   I wish I could see it.
> Unfortunately I do not get to see one in person before I buy one.





HADASSA said:


> You can get an idea of Onyx with PG on the Cartier website with the Amulette Pendant.


Thank you both!!


----------



## Tulip2

Well, there we have it folks.  Pink Gold with Onyx.  
Next up on my wish list was the YG Vintage Onyx 10 Motif because with Winter coming up I'll be wearing a lot more black so that would be lovely. My favorite Vintage Alhambra that I wear the most right now is the YG MOP 10 Motif because I wear a lot of white/light colored clothing for the Summer.
Now I really don't know what I'm going to do.  
I guess I'll just have to go see it and make my decision from there.


----------



## Candice0985

Hmm I feel it's a let down after all the suspense and build up! I'll wait to see pictures from my SA but I think I'll pass this year....


----------



## dialv

I think I'll pass but I may need a consolation prize [emoji57]


----------



## ChaneLisette

I am not sure I will buy this year's since I already have the grey MOP/rose gold but will decide when they arrive. I was really hoping for something with a splash of color like last year's pink.


----------



## MyDogTink

I'm sorry to see some of you are disappointed. I'm excited probably because I've just begun to slide down the slippery VCA slope. The combo seems like a good staple piece for a newbie. I called my SA who wasn't in today. I asked the SA who answered the phone if there was any news on the holiday pendant and he said 'No'. I'll have to stalk my SA.


----------



## PennyD2911

I'm actually glad that it will be Onyx/PG . 
*pazt *posted a pic a few weeks back of her 10 (I think it was a10) Snakewood (letter wood) and her LE Snakewood  single motif with diamond worn together.  It was lovely worn together and I loved the look. I have the 20 Onyx/YG  and since VCA YG and PG are so close in tone I can wear my 20 and the upcoming Holiday Pendant together. 
I may be the only one of us happy about the onyx PG combo, and I'm really sorry a lot of you are disappointed.


----------



## PennyD2911

There is an emoji at the end of my last post that I DID NOT put there ????


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Well I still haven't received a text from my SA ( who has been very quiet!!) but I'm happy to see that the news is finally out.
I'm not sure how I feel about the onyx...


----------



## Tulip2

dialv said:


> I think I'll pass but I may need a consolation prize [emoji57]


Hahaha, you're funny!  Maybe I need a "consolation prize" myself...


----------



## Tulip2

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm actually glad that it will be Onyx/PG .
> *pazt *posted a pic a few weeks back of her 10 (I think it was a10) Snakewood (letter wood) and her LE Snakewood  single motif with diamond worn together.  It was lovely worn together and I loved the look. I have the 20 Onyx/YG  and since VCA YG and PG are so close in tone I can wear my 20 and the upcoming Holiday Pendant together.
> I may be the only one of us happy about the onyx PG combo, and I'm really sorry a lot of you are disappointed.


This sounds like a great idea Penny!  I wish I already had 2 10 Motif YG Onyx to go with it.  But I'm afraid my money tree is bare after my recent VCA additions.


----------



## Tulip2

PennyD2911 said:


> There is an emoji at the end of my last post that I DID NOT put there ????


Well that's strange!  I've never seen that happen before.  Wonder what the deal is with that?


----------



## PennyD2911

Tulip2 said:


> This sounds like a great idea Penny!  I wish I already had 2 10 Motif YG Onyx to go with it.  But I'm afraid my money tree is bare after my recent VCA additions.





Tulip2 said:


> Well that's strange!  I've never seen that happen before.  Wonder what the deal is with that?



I'm sure you will have 10x2 much sooner than you think! That's the way VCA works. LOL

I don't know what's up with the emoji, but this new update has some wonky things goin' on.


----------



## chaneljewel

When will the holiday pendant actually be available?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My wallet is pleased with the news.  I don't wear pink gold.


----------



## sjunky13

I am happy for everyone that loves pink gold and onyx, I would of loved this in YG. maybe I will still try it?


----------



## sjunky13

MyDogTink said:


> I'm sorry to see some of you are disappointed. I'm excited probably because I've just begun to slide down the slippery VCA slope. The combo seems like a good staple piece for a newbie. I called my SA who wasn't in today. I asked the SA who answered the phone if there was any news on the holiday pendant and he said 'No'. I'll have to stalk my SA.


i think you should be excited and I think this is a great piece for newbies and long collectors, I am just disappointed because pink gold looks like copper on my skin! I want the sweet 6 motif bracelet and I LOVE it, but alas only pink. I just would love a holiday pendant with diamond in yg. The pink last 2 years looked very bad on me. But maybe this will pop? I hope so because I think it will look very very pretty.


----------



## kimber418

sjunky13 said:


> i think you should be excited and I think this is a great piece for newbies and long collectors, I am just disappointed because pink gold looks like copper on my skin! I want the sweet 6 motif bracelet and I LOVE it, but alas only pink. I just would love a holiday pendant with diamond in yg. The pink last 2 years looked very bad on me. But maybe this will pop? I hope so because I think it will look very very pretty.



I agree with you sjunky13.   It is not that I am disappointed at all.  I actually do not own any onyx.  In fact my next 20/or 2/10's was going to be YG onyx.  I think I will probably get the 2016 Holiday Pendant.  I do wear my holiday pendants frequently and they are fun to wear.   I am excited to see it in person.  I also love that you can get it engraved on the back-especially if you want to pass it down someday.   I also think think a holiday pendant would be awesome in YG with a diamond.


----------



## sjunky13

kimber418 said:


> I agree with you sjunky13.   It is not that I am disappointed at all.  I actually do not own any onyx.  In fact my next 20/or 2/10's was going to be YG onyx.  I think I will probably get the 2016 Holiday Pendant.  I do wear my holiday pendants frequently and they are fun to wear.   I am excited to see it in person.  I also love that you can get it engraved on the back-especially if you want to pass it down someday.   I also think think a holiday pendant would be awesome in YG with a diamond.


I am open to trying it. I love pink gold, just not on me. Oh Kimber you will love Onyx, I know you have fabulous Turquoise. The Onyx will make it pop more!


----------



## cloee

I think I'm among the few who are excited. I liked the grey MOP holiday pendant but didnt get a chance to buy it. the onyx PG would be a close resemblance and I also wanted Onyx but not keen on Yg so this combo is actually perfect for me. Thanks for the news. I shall get in touch with my SA....


----------



## PennyD2911

cloee said:


> I think I'm among the few who are excited. I liked the grey MOP holiday pendant but didnt get a chance to buy it. the onyx PG would be a close resemblance and I also wanted Onyx but not keen on Yg so this combo is actually perfect for me. Thanks for the news. I shall get in touch with my SA....


I'm looking forward to the onyx/pg! I'm fortunate that my skin tone works equally well with all three colors of gold. 
I feel bad for all that were hoping for something else this year.


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> When will the holiday pendant actually be available?


In past years it was available in October, but I think last year they were selling in September. 
Since VCA was so secretive this year they might have a later release planned???


----------



## 911snowball

Good call TGG on the holiday pendant!  You have special VCA radar and you were steadfast that you believed this would be the combo.


----------



## Candice0985

This info is completely contradictory to the current rumours but my SA at Birks in Toronto just told me it's a blue stone and she believes it's lapis!?!? 

Faints!!!


----------



## pazt

Candice0985 said:


> This info is completely contradictory to the current rumours but my SA at Birks in Toronto just told me it's a blue stone and she believes it's lapis!?!?
> 
> Faints!!!




WHAT!?!?!?!

(I was just in VCA London store and the SA said RG and onyx too. Waahhhh!!!!)


----------



## dialv

Candice0985 said:


> This info is completely contradictory to the current rumours but my SA at Birks in Toronto just told me it's a blue stone and she believes it's lapis!?!?
> 
> Faints!!!



Omg!!!!  This would be amazing[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> WHAT!?!?!?!
> 
> (I was just in VCA London store and the SA said RG and onyx too. Waahhhh!!!!)


OMG pazt - are you going to be there next week?


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> Omg!!!!  This would be amazing[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


I have absolutely no idea if this is true or if the SA is starting her own rumours....but I'm passing along info that I was told. I mentioned to her that I heard it was onyx and RG she then asked me if this was the rumour on the blogs, then proceeded to say she has heard it is blue and most likely lapis!


----------



## HADASSA

Candice0985 said:


> This info is completely contradictory to the current rumours but my SA at Birks in Toronto just told me it's a blue stone and she believes it's lapis!?!?
> 
> Faints!!!





Candice0985 said:


> I have absolutely no idea if this is true or if the SA is starting her own rumours....but I'm passing along info that I was told. I mentioned to her that I heard it was onyx and RG she then asked me if this was the rumour on the blogs, then proceeded to say she has heard it is blue and most likely lapis!


If it's blue, more than likely it will be Blue Porcelain.


----------



## PennyD2911

Candice0985 said:


> This info is completely contradictory to the current rumours but my SA at Birks in Toronto just told me it's a blue stone and she believes it's lapis!?!?
> 
> Faints!!!


Well this is interesting, are we back to our speculating?


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> OMG pazt - are you going to be there next week?



Hadassa, we left 2 days ago


----------



## chaneljewel

Blue would be SO wonderful!


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Hadassa, we left 2 days ago


I'll be there on Wednesday


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> I'll be there on Wednesday



we just missed each other


----------



## Candice0985

PennyD2911 said:


> Well this is interesting, are we back to our speculating?


Lol! I was settled to think onyx and RG until this SA said lapis... We don't have much longer to wait so we'll see very soon!


----------



## klynneann

PennyD2911 said:


> Well this is interesting, are we back to our speculating?


OMG this is killing me lol!  I need to know so I can plan my next purchase lol.


----------



## HADASSA

It will NOT be Lapis. I think we have to go with the popular opinion of Onyx/PG (for now, at least)

Launch date is October 1st in UK.


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> we just missed each other


We could have had some good VCA fun


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> It will NOT be Lapis. I think we have to go with the popular opinion of Onyx/PG (for now, at least)
> 
> Launch date is October 1st in UK.


I wish that it was going to be turquoise. 
Don't you just think that these SA's are trying to throw people off?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that it was going to be turquoise.
> Don't you just think that these SA's are trying to throw people off?


London SA does not want to commit except for the Launch Date.

She did say however it definitely will NOT be lapis


----------



## lisawhit

My heart just skipped a beat


----------



## chaneljewel

HADASSA said:


> It will NOT be Lapis. I think we have to go with the popular opinion of Onyx/PG (for now, at least)
> 
> Launch date is October 1st in UK.


Is it the same in the U.S.?    Will they announce what it's REALLY going to be before October 1?


----------



## Candice0985

HADASSA said:


> London SA does not want to commit except for the Launch Date.
> 
> She did say however it definitely will NOT be lapis


The SAs are messing with us!!!


----------



## Mpill

I know this is really unlikely, but wouldn't jade be gorgeous in yg?


----------



## PennyD2911

Mpill said:


> I know this is really unlikely, but wouldn't jade be gorgeous in yg?


I don't recall seeing a VCA Alhambra piece done in Jade.  They seem to stay with certain stones for the VA line.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that it was going to be turquoise.
> Don't you just think that these SA's are trying to throw people off?


Mitchell said weeks ago definitely not turquoise.  It would be so nice if VCA were planning something spectacular and as you said just throwing us off for now.


----------



## Melow

I wish its black mop!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't recall seeing a VCA Alhambra piece done in Jade.  They seem to stay with certain stones for the VA line.


VCA has produced vintage Alhambra in jade. 
It's a very rare find.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA has produced vintage Alhambra in jade.
> It's a very rare find.


Rare indeed, I've never read anything about it or seen a pic.  I've seen the coral.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Rare indeed, I've never read anything about it or seen a pic.  I've seen the coral.


Jade pendant


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3453190
> 
> Jade pendant


Oh wow.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3453190
> 
> Jade pendant


TY *TGG*


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3453190
> 
> Jade pendant



Wow, that's a nice pendant.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> TY *TGG*


You are so welcome!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Are we supposed to find out what the holiday pendant will be on September 1st or October 1st?


----------



## dialv

Please be September 1st.  I am going nuts waiting. I can't even think about shopping for school supplies lol[emoji851]


----------



## MyDogTink

I called my SA last Sunday. She said she wouldn't have any details until Sept. I didn't push her for any additional info.


----------



## rhm

So.... we are back to the beginning of speculations haha. 

But I really do hope it something other than onyx as I already have a pendant/bracelet set. 

I believe nothing has been finalized as my S.A is absolutely tight lipped about the combination.


----------



## chaneljewel

Sooooooo............tomorrow??!!


----------



## sammix3

I thought Mitchell said he will have info end of August?  The suspense is killing me!


----------



## PennyD2911

sammix3 said:


> I thought Mitchell said he will have info end of August?  The suspense is killing me!



He texted me last week it will be Onyx/PG.


----------



## MyDogTink

PennyD2911 said:


> He texted me last week it will be Onyx/PG.



Thanks for the info, P!


----------



## sammix3

PennyD2911 said:


> He texted me last week it will be Onyx/PG.



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

It kind of makes sense. An onyx/pg combination is not really for collectors - it's an easy, accessible combination that can draw the newer customers in - they get a limited piece  and a taste of VCA, which may bring them in for more later on. My first VCA piece was a holiday pendant, and the classic design, versatility and quality made me want more. For the collectors, VCA has the Bouton d'Or and new Perlee, etc, lots of new things have come out lately and I'm sure they want the more longstanding buyers to look at those new designs.


----------



## **Chanel**

I am convinced that it will be pg/onyx.
That's what I have been told by the boutique manager, and I can't imagine she would say that if it wouldn't be true.


----------



## chaneljewel

I thought all say yesterday that today was September 1st.   A whole day ahead of myself!


----------



## rhm

My SA sent out an official invitation for the new perlee collection viewing but still pretty tight lipped about the holiday pendant. 

However, I am convinced that its going to be onyx/rg combination so I will be passing this year. 

I will be getting the sweet diamond pave necklace and the matching ring for everyday purposes.


----------



## NewBe

I'm pretty sure it is ONYX in PG.  I was in a conversation with my SA talking about other things and I remember the SA saying  ONYX in PG.  It doesn't even sound like secrecy. So i thought the news is already public.

Note: this SA outside of US and the info i received in the past from the SA has been pretty reliable.  I hope that helps.


----------



## jieminyu

My Sa informed me that it is onyx pg today. I am very excited with this combination.


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Thank you for all your help Purseforum! I really appreciate it, this thread is so exciting to visit every day and I can't wait to see it. I hope I can get my hands on this years holiday pendant.. 

I am still undecided if I should go with the holiday onyx/pg or the pave diamond white gold vintage alhambra..  I like the look of the holiday (and the fact that its limited, and I don't have an onyx piece in my collection) but I want a necklace I can keep on all the time, through showers and swims etc. The onyx seems delicate and I heard you couldn't go swimming in it. I like the size of the diamond pave vintage alhambra but maybe its too big for everyday.


----------



## BellaCC

I got a picture this morning from my SA


----------



## Hobbiezm

Me 2! Price is set at 3,350 usd... Not sure yet how I feel until I see it upclose


----------



## baghagg

Can someone describe the size of the pendant?


----------



## CHL

How different are Van cleef RG and YG? I have onyx (with YG) earrings I would like to match with a pendant. I was initially considering buying a single motif onyx pendant with YG sometime soon, but this year's holiday pendant makes me contemplating. 
When I tried Tiffany's by the yard necklace, YG was so much better than RG. I thought Tiffany's RG is too red for me. 
Can anyone share any comments on how different Van Cleef RG and YG, or any experience on Tiffany RG vs. Van Cleef RG?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CHL said:


> How different are Van cleef RG and YG? I have onyx (with YG) earrings I would like to match with a pendant. I was initially considering buying a single motif onyx pendant with YG sometime soon, but this year's holiday pendant makes me contemplating.
> When I tried Tiffany's by the yard necklace, YG was so much better than RG. I thought Tiffany's RG is too red for me.
> Can anyone share any comments on how different Van Cleef RG and YG, or any experience on Tiffany RG vs. Van Cleef RG?


VCA pink gold is very close to the yellow gold.
Here's a photo of my pg pendant next to my magic earrings which are yellow gold. They are very close. 
I wear perlee hoops in pink gold  with my yg VCA. You can't even tell the difference.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3456184
> 
> VCA pink gold is very close to the yellow gold.
> Here's a photo of my pg pendant next to my magic earrings which are yellow gold. They are very close.
> I wear perlee hoops in pink gold  with my yg VCA. You can't even tell the difference.


The gray MOP on your magic earrings is amazing!! I've never seen any VCA  gray MOP that beautiful.


----------



## CHL

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3456184
> 
> VCA pink gold is very close to the yellow gold.
> Here's a photo of my pg pendant next to my magic earrings which are yellow gold. They are very close.
> I wear perlee hoops in pink gold  with my yg VCA. You can't even tell the difference.



Thanks a lot! I lean toward getting this year's holiday pendant! 
By the way, your GMOPs are so beautiful!!!


----------



## klynneann

My NM SA emailed me yesterday to let me know what it would be (onyx with RG).  She said they are allowed to starting ringing them up on October 1.  I'm on the waiting list, but will need to see it in person, and I'm already leaning toward no given the rest of my wish list.  She said they are getting 30 in her store (and they are all spoken for)!


----------



## cloee

Does anyone know the price in france and would it be easy to find one around mid November? Thank you


----------



## sammix3

Who is going to get this years holiday pendant?  

I'm not 100% sure yet but it's a lovely and versatile combination so I might go for it.  Plus, it's limited so I might regret it later if I don't.


----------



## PennyD2911

sammix3 said:


> Who is going to get this years holiday pendant?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure yet but it's a lovely and versatile combination so I might go for it.  Plus, it's limited so I might regret it later if I don't.


I will be purchasing the pendant.  I love onyx/YG and since VCA PG is very similar the pendant will blend nicely with my onyx/YG pieces.


----------



## MyDogTink

sammix3 said:


> Who is going to get this years holiday pendant?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure yet but it's a lovely and versatile combination so I might go for it.  Plus, it's limited so I might regret it later if I don't.



I paid for one yesterday. I agree, it's versatile and it will be my first holiday pendant. My boutique got 15 and I believe 10 were spoken for.


----------



## 911snowball

I am definitely going to get it.  Visited the boutique yesterday to finalize my reservation.  I agree that is a good, basic piece. If I already had the onyx/yg vintage pendant already, I might consider it repetitive, but I don't.  I am looking forward to this piece!


----------



## CHL

I'm also getting one. I fully paid for one today to secure a piece. I got onyx sweet earrings early this year, and have been thinking adding onyx pendant since then but I was not tempted that much to actually pull a trigger. Although I might prefer onyx/YG, this year's holiday pendant still seems perfect to me!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Looking forward to this piece.  Told my SA to put me on the list.  Does anyone know when it will arrive?


----------



## linda83

I was told October 1st!


----------



## HeidiDavis

linda83 said:


> I was told October 1st!



Me too!


----------



## MyDogTink

HeidiDavis said:


> Me too!



I was told Oct 1st as well.


----------



## PennyD2911

EpiFanatic said:


> Looking forward to this piece.  Told my SA to put me on the list.  Does anyone know when it will arrive?


My SA, Mitchell, told me yesterday he would be able to "ring" it on October 1.


----------



## klynneann

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA, Mitchell, told me yesterday he would be able to "ring" it on October 1.


Mine told me the same.


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know when the boutiques will receive the pendant so we can see an actual pic?


----------



## klynneann

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know when the boutiques will receive the pendant so we can see an actual pic?


My SA texted me a pic - it's the same as the one that was posted here earlier.


----------



## MyDogTink

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA, Mitchell, told me yesterday he would be able to "ring" it on October 1.



My boutique was pre-selling, charged my CC on Saturday and gave me a receipt. I was told I can pick it up on the 1st. They didn't have one to view.


----------



## klynneann

Is it terrible that I am likely going to pass?  I can only afford about one VCA purchase a year and for the cost of the holiday pendant I have other things on my wish list that I want more.  While this year's pendant sounds very pretty, I wasn't overjoyed when the specs were originally confirmed.  I've thought it through and I know I would get more use out of a couple of the other things on my list, so I really feel that I should pass.  I feel that my thought process on this is sound, but can't help wondering if I'll regret the decision one day - of course, if I can only get one VCA item a year, the holiday pendant could theoretically supplant that purchase each and every year.  What do you all think?


----------



## **Chanel**

klynneann said:


> Is it terrible that I am likely going to pass?  I can only afford about one VCA purchase a year and for the cost of the holiday pendant I have other things on my wish list that I want more.  While this year's pendant sounds very pretty, I wasn't overjoyed when the specs were originally confirmed.  I've thought it through and I know I would get more use out of a couple of the other things on my list, so I really feel that I should pass.  I feel that my thought process on this is sound, but can't help wondering if I'll regret the decision one day - of course, if I can only get one VCA item a year, the holiday pendant could theoretically supplant that purchase each and every year.  What do you all think?



I think you are making a wise decision if there are other things on your list that you want more.
You see, VCA can be very addictive and tempting, but at the end, we should buy what we love most and what works best for us. It's too much money to spend on something you are not crazy about.
I am going to pass too as I recently got the blue porcelain pendant which I love, and like you, I have other things on my wishlist that would work better for me.
Would the holiday pendant have been grey mop or carnelian (but alas, VCA already did that in the past), I would be in trouble . Same for turquoise or tiger's eye (hope VCA will do them in the future).
So no, I don't think it is terribe to pass at all. Since you were not overjoyed about the onyx anyway, go for something that will give you more joy .


----------



## Diamondbirdie

klynneann said:


> Is it terrible that I am likely going to pass?  I can only afford about one VCA purchase a year and for the cost of the holiday pendant I have other things on my wish list that I want more.  While this year's pendant sounds very pretty, I wasn't overjoyed when the specs were originally confirmed.  I've thought it through and I know I would get more use out of a couple of the other things on my list, so I really feel that I should pass.  I feel that my thought process on this is sound, but can't help wondering if I'll regret the decision one day - of course, if I can only get one VCA item a year, the holiday pendant could theoretically supplant that purchase each and every year.  What do you all think?


I dont have a local VCA so it would require a lot of effort to get hold of one of these. I don't think the colours suit my wardrobe and I wouldn't wear it so I'll be passing too. If they come out with something blue I'll be right in there!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

I wish VCA would use other semi-precious stones for their Holiday pendant, rather than the same stones as their main collections. The piece would be more unique and sought after.


----------



## Notorious Pink

klynneann said:


> Is it terrible that I am likely going to pass?  I can only afford about one VCA purchase a year and for the cost of the holiday pendant I have other things on my wish list that I want more.  While this year's pendant sounds very pretty, I wasn't overjoyed when the specs were originally confirmed.  I've thought it through and I know I would get more use out of a couple of the other things on my list, so I really feel that I should pass.  I feel that my thought process on this is sound, but can't help wondering if I'll regret the decision one day - of course, if I can only get one VCA item a year, the holiday pendant could theoretically supplant that purchase each and every year.  What do you all think?



Not at all. I don't plan on getting it either. As much as I love the pendants, they are not at the top of my list, very pretty but maybe a bit too casual for me. I wouldn't reach for it as much as my other pieces. I would consider the pave (and seriously why dont they make that in pg?), but otherwise I would probably go for the magic size.


----------



## klynneann

**Chanel** said:


> I think you are making a wise decision if there are other things on your list that you want more.
> You see, VCA can be very addictive and tempting, but at the end, we should buy what we love most and what works best for us. It's too much money to spend on something you are not crazy about.
> I am going to pass too as I recently got the blue porcelain pendant which I love, and like you, I have other things on my wishlist that would work better for me.
> Would the holiday pendant have been grey mop or carnelian (but alas, VCA already did that in the past), I would be in trouble . Same for turquoise or tiger's eye (hope VCA will do them in the future).
> So no, I don't think it is terribe to pass at all. Since you were not overjoyed about the onyx anyway, go for something that will give you more joy .





Diamondbirdie said:


> I dont have a local VCA so it would require a lot of effort to get hold of one of these. I don't think the colours suit my wardrobe and I wouldn't wear it so I'll be passing too. If they come out with something blue I'll be right in there!





BBC said:


> Not at all. I don't plan on getting it either. As much as I love the pendants, they are not at the top of my list, very pretty but maybe a bit too casual for me. I wouldn't reach for it as much as my other pieces. I would consider the pave (and seriously why dont they make that in pg?), but otherwise I would probably go for the magic size.


Thank you, everyone!  The words "Limited Edition" always throw a wrench into the mix for me and I am still being trained by Hermes, where the rule is "if you see it and you like it, get it, because you may never see it again!"  Black onyx with RG is pretty, but I agree with Chanel, if it were the grey mop, I wouldn't think twice!  Thank you - I feel better about letting this one go.


----------



## dialv

klynneann said:


> Is it terrible that I am likely going to pass?  I can only afford about one VCA purchase a year and for the cost of the holiday pendant I have other things on my wish list that I want more.  While this year's pendant sounds very pretty, I wasn't overjoyed when the specs were originally confirmed.  I've thought it through and I know I would get more use out of a couple of the other things on my list, so I really feel that I should pass.  I feel that my thought process on this is sound, but can't help wondering if I'll regret the decision one day - of course, if I can only get one VCA item a year, the holiday pendant could theoretically supplant that purchase each and every year.  What do you all think?



Not terrible at all, I passed to and ordered something on my wish list.


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> Not at all. I don't plan on getting it either. As much as I love the pendants, they are not at the top of my list, very pretty but maybe a bit too casual for me. I wouldn't reach for it as much as my other pieces. I would consider the pave (and seriously why dont they make that in pg?), but otherwise I would probably go for the magic size.


I totally agree. I have been thinking onyx in magic size instead because the holiday pendant is not different enough from what I already have.


----------



## chicagocat

From my SA
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love it!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Found out the Holiday pendent is starting to get sold out in the US at least told by my SA- he mentioned last week Friday they met their quota here at the Houston River Oaks store.

Good luck ladies for those of you interested!


----------



## sleepykitten

Please post pictures after you got your holiday pendants  I'm on the list for one too! Should be getting it on Oct 1st


----------



## texasgirliegirl

For those who are planning to purchase the holiday pendant, are you having it engraved?


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> For those who are planning to purchase the holiday pendant, are you having it engraved?



I think so. It's my first holiday pendant. Is it common to engrave it?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> I think so. It's my first holiday pendant. Is it common to engrave it?


Yes.
It is very nice to have your initials on the back.  I have had mine engraved for the past two years.


----------



## Zabear

Question for you lovely VCA owners and veterans-- do you ever layer your single motif pendants? I have the solid rose gold pendant (love it) and am eyeing this holiday edition one. Wondering if getting it would be too similar to what I have or if I could potentially wear them together.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> For those who are planning to purchase the holiday pendant, are you having it engraved?



I'm having mine engraved while its in NYC for the two inch extension.  I am a true Southern Belle, everything has to monogrammed or engraved. LOL [emoji12]


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> For those who are planning to purchase the holiday pendant, are you having it engraved?


I don't have anything engraved.  At my age, I've found that my tastes change over the years, so if in the future I tire of it, it can go up for sale if I find something that I want more.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tulip2 said:


> I don't have anything engraved.  At my age, I've found that my tastes change over the years, so if in the future I tire of it, it can go up for sale if I find something that I want more.  Just my humble opinion.


That's good advice for those who anticipate ever selling the piece.
I plan to hand mine down to my daughters someday and I love knowing that they will wear my initials close to their hearts.
Makes the pendant a true heirloom.


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's good advice for those who anticipate ever selling the piece.
> I plan to hand mine down to my daughters someday and I love knowing that they will wear my initials close to their hearts.
> *Makes the pendant a true heirloom.[*/QUOTE]


 Oops, something went wrong here...please see below.


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's good advice for those who anticipate ever selling the piece.
> I plan to hand mine down to my daughters someday and I love knowing that they will wear my initials close to their hearts.
> Makes the pendant a true heirloom.


Yes it does!  Unfortunately it doesn't apply to me as I have no children.  Those are the cards I was dealt.  It's okay though.  I still enjoy my things.  Your words are true because I have my Mother's, Grandmother's, and Great Aunt's jewelry, which many are now heirlooms.   I love those things so much!  Just as *your* children and Grandchildren will.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> For those who are planning to purchase the holiday pendant, are you having it engraved?


 YES!  I do plan on having it engraved.  I can't wait to see this piece!


----------



## sammix3

Any actual pics of the pendant yet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sammix3 said:


> Any actual pics of the pendant yet?


I don't believe that we can buy them until October 1st but perhaps the boutiques are getting them in this week? Saturday is just around the corner


----------



## sleepykitten

Yep, Oct 1st would be the order date, I asked my SA to send me pics when she receives them, will share here


----------



## sammix3

sleepykitten said:


> Yep, Oct 1st would be the order date, I asked my SA to send me pics when she receives them, will share here



Thank you!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## PennyD2911

sammix3 said:


> Any actual pics of the pendant yet?



My SA said he should have the pendant this week, maybe even tomorrow. He says he will text me a pic when he has it and of course I'll share it. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## cloee

Don't think we are getting ours in Toronto soon. SA said around end of Oct/early Nov. Hope to see actual photos of you pretty ladies wearing it


----------



## sleepykitten

Is VCA rose gold coppery or pretty close to yellow gold?


----------



## klynneann

sleepykitten said:


> Is VCA rose gold coppery or pretty close to yellow gold?


I think it's pretty close to yellow gold - the difference is there, but subtle. I wouldn't say it's coppery at all.


----------



## sleepykitten

klynneann said:


> I think it's pretty close to yellow gold - the difference is there, but subtle. I wouldn't say it's coppery at all.



Oh good to know! Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Bethc

Zabear said:


> Question for you lovely VCA owners and veterans-- do you ever layer your single motif pendants? I have the solid rose gold pendant (love it) and am eyeing this holiday edition one. Wondering if getting it would be too similar to what I have or if I could potentially wear them together.


I do, I have the one from last year and I'm waiting on the new one!  Here's last year's


----------



## Tulip2

Bethc said:


> I do, I have the one from last year and I'm waiting on the new one!  Here's last year's


Twinsies on both Beth!  They're both lovely!


----------



## lisawhit

I've been debating if I would get this years holiday pendant...yes...no...maybe...well today I said yes and gave my credit card number.  I don't think I'll be disappointed....


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bethc said:


> I do, I have the one from last year and I'm waiting on the new one!  Here's last year's



Beth this is so lovely! I have tried on the butterfly pendant a few times in both green and pink sapphire but I was afraid that I wouldn't wear such colours when I'm older so I just went with a Tiffany key instead. Every time I see your picture I'm tempted to go try them on again!


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> Beth this is so lovely! I have tried on the butterfly pendant a few times in both green and pink sapphire but I was afraid that I wouldn't wear such colours when I'm older so I just went with a Tiffany key instead. Every time I see your picture I'm tempted to go try them on again!


 
Thank you!  I love mine, wear it every day.  I'm not sure what age older is, but I plan on wearing it always


----------



## PennyD2911

Here it is


----------



## sleepykitten

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 3479666
> 
> Here it is



Nice! I like the gold tone, not too rosy! Mine will be charged this weekend, can't wait!


----------



## PennyD2911

sleepykitten said:


> Nice! I like the gold tone, not too rosy! Mine will be charged this weekend, can't wait!


Mine is leaving Atlanta for NYC on Monday to be lengthened 2 inches and engraved with my initials and also the year. Very happy to be adding this to my collection!!  Onyx/YG is my favorite Alhambra combo and VCA's PG is so close to their YG the pendant will still work perfectly with my other pieces. I know a lot of you are disappointed in the onyx and I hate that, maybe next year will bring something different and exciting for everyone.


----------



## PennyD2911

sammix3 said:


> Any actual pics of the pendant yet?


Posted my pic from Mitchell a few minutes ago.


----------



## sammix3

PennyD2911 said:


> Posted my pic from Mitchell a few minutes ago.



Thank you!  I'm going to pass this year.  Plus, I just asked my friend who is traveling to Europe to help me buy a purse [emoji6]


----------



## sammix3

PennyD2911 said:


> Posted my pic from Mitchell a few minutes ago.



Thank you!  I'm going to pass this year.  Plus, I just asked my friend who is traveling to Europe to help me buy a purse [emoji6]


----------



## sleepykitten

this is a pic from my SA


----------



## sleepykitten

PennyD2911 said:


> Mine is leaving Atlanta for NYC on Monday to be lengthened 2 inches and engraved with my initials and also the year. Very happy to be adding this to my collection!!  Onyx/YG is my favorite Alhambra combo and VCA's PG is so close to their YG the pendant will still work perfectly with my other pieces. I know a lot of you are disappointed in the onyx and I hate that, maybe next year will bring something different and exciting for everyone.



Yay! So far i only have MOP pieces with yellow gold, so this addition is perfect! I'm excited!


----------



## PennyD2911

The pendant is already showing on the US VCA website.


----------



## rengb6

Ladies I hope you all can help me. I'd like to wear an Alhambra pendant when I get married on the beach in the Caribbean next year. I'll be wearing a white silk chiffon dress with a sweetheart neckline. The catch is that the dress has painted panels so it's got some added color (my avatar is a pic of the dress). Do you all think the holiday pendant would be appropriate for my wedding or should I get the all rose gold alhambra? My wedding set is rose gold so I'd prefer to stick with that color gold.


----------



## linda83

PennyD2911 said:


> Mine is leaving Atlanta for NYC on Monday to be lengthened 2 inches and engraved with my initials and also the year. Very happy to be adding this to my collection!!  Onyx/YG is my favorite Alhambra combo and VCA's PG is so close to their YG the pendant will still work perfectly with my other pieces. I know a lot of you are disappointed in the onyx and I hate that, maybe next year will bring something different and exciting for everyone.



*PennyD2911*, how much does it cost to have length added to the pendant? TIA!


----------



## sleepykitten

rengb6 said:


> Ladies I hope you all can help me. I'd like to wear an Alhambra pendant when I get married on the beach in the Caribbean next year. I'll be wearing a white silk chiffon dress with a sweetheart neckline. The catch is that the dress has painted panels so it's got some added color (my avatar is a pic of the dress). Do you all think the holiday pendant would be appropriate for my wedding or should I get the all rose gold alhambra? My wedding set is rose gold so I'd prefer to stick with that color gold.


I think the all rose gold version would be a better match!


----------



## klynneann

sleepykitten said:


> I think the all rose gold version would be a better match!


I agree.    And your dress is beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

klynneann said:


> I agree.    And your dress is beautiful!



I also agree - rose gold!


----------



## PennyD2911

linda83 said:


> *PennyD2911*, how much does it cost to have length added to the pendant? TIA!



A two inch extension is complimentary. [emoji4]


----------



## kimber418

rengb6 said:


> Ladies I hope you all can help me. I'd like to wear an Alhambra pendant when I get married on the beach in the Caribbean next year. I'll be wearing a white silk chiffon dress with a sweetheart neckline. The catch is that the dress has painted panels so it's got some added color (my avatar is a pic of the dress). Do you all think the holiday pendant would be appropriate for my wedding or should I get the all rose gold alhambra? My wedding set is rose gold so I'd prefer to stick with that color gold.



Your dress is beautiful and congratulations on your upcoming wedding.   I think the rose gold pendant would be beautiful or even the YG  MOP single pendant.  My daughter was given the MOP single pendant for a wedding gift from her husband.  She got married in Newport RI and her reception was at a waterfront venue.  She did wear her pendant with her lace wedding gown and it was beautiful.  Best of luck to you on your wedding planning!


----------



## PennyD2911

rengb6 said:


> Ladies I hope you all can help me. I'd like to wear an Alhambra pendant when I get married on the beach in the Caribbean next year. I'll be wearing a white silk chiffon dress with a sweetheart neckline. The catch is that the dress has painted panels so it's got some added color (my avatar is a pic of the dress). Do you all think the holiday pendant would be appropriate for my wedding or should I get the all rose gold alhambra? My wedding set is rose gold so I'd prefer to stick with that color gold.





kimber418 said:


> Your dress is beautiful and congratulations on your upcoming wedding.   I think the rose gold pendant would be beautiful or even the YG  MOP single pendant.  My daughter was given the MOP single pendant for a wedding gift from her husband.  She got married in Newport RI and her reception was at a waterfront venue.  She did wear her pendant with her lace wedding gown and it was beautiful.  Best of luck to you on your wedding planning!


I was thinking the same thing as @*kimber418*, I think the MOP would be beautiful with your dress and would add a small traditional (pearl) touch.
Best wishes for a long and happy marriage!


----------



## valnsw

Bought the onyx holiday pendant! Was hesitant at first as it's in RG but I have to say it's not that coppery and almost discernible from yellow gold. 

Hths for anybody deciding


----------



## Bethc

I know someone had asked, these are the last 4 holiday pendants


----------



## rengb6

sleepykitten said:


> I think the all rose gold version would be a better match!





klynneann said:


> I agree.    And your dress is beautiful!





BBC said:


> I also agree - rose gold!





kimber418 said:


> Your dress is beautiful and congratulations on your upcoming wedding.   I think the rose gold pendant would be beautiful or even the YG  MOP single pendant.  My daughter was given the MOP single pendant for a wedding gift from her husband.  She got married in Newport RI and her reception was at a waterfront venue.  She did wear her pendant with her lace wedding gown and it was beautiful.  Best of luck to you on your wedding planning!





PennyD2911 said:


> I was thinking the same thing as @*kimber418*, I think the MOP would be beautiful with your dress and would add a small traditional (pearl) touch.
> Best wishes for a long and happy marriage!



Thank you ladies for your advice and best wishes! I've thought about it and decided that you all are right. The RG is a much better fit for the dress and venue.


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethc said:


> I know someone had asked, these are the last 4 holiday pendants



All so beautiful!   Wish I could find both the 2014 and 2013 pendants!


----------



## valnsw

Not the best pic but u can see a comparison of the onyx holiday pendant with the other vca pendants.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> I know someone had asked, these are the last 4 holiday pendants


So pretty.
I don't recall ever seeing the malachite pendant. I believe it came out right before or right after malachite was released.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 3479666
> 
> Here it is


What font did you decide on?
Block or script?


----------



## sleepykitten

valnsw said:


> Not the best pic but u can see a comparison of the onyx holiday pendant with the other vca pendants.


Wow you received it! Super pretty, love the contrast with the diamond!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> What font did you decide on?
> Block or script?


Script, I am so girlie  LOL.


----------



## PennyD2911

A few days ago, *tgg *posted asking if those of us buying the Holiday Pendant are choosing to have it engraved. 
I am having mine engraved with my initials and the year, but someone mentioned the engraving would be a problem if one decided to sell the pendant. The pendant can still be engraved with just "2016", IMO that would make it more attractive to a potential buyer looking for this years LE pendant.


----------



## valnsw

sleepykitten said:


> Wow you received it! Super pretty, love the contrast with the diamond!



Thanks dear! Yup, it's so pretty I knew I would get it the moment I tried it on.


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> A few days ago, *tgg *posted asking if those of us buying the Holiday Pendant are choosing to have it engraved.
> I am having mine engraved with my initials and the year, but someone mentioned the engraving would be a problem if one decided to sell the pendant. The pendant can still be engraved with just "2016", IMO that would make it more attractive to a potential buyer looking for this years LE pendant.



What a great idea! 
I was still thinking whether to engrave, and what to engrave if I decide to.
Well, I have some time to think about it...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> A few days ago, *tgg *posted asking if those of us buying the Holiday Pendant are choosing to have it engraved.
> I am having mine engraved with my initials and the year, but someone mentioned the engraving would be a problem if one decided to sell the pendant. The pendant can still be engraved with just "2016", IMO that would make it more attractive to a potential buyer looking for this years LE pendant.


Brilliant!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> What a great idea!
> I was still thinking whether to engrave, and what to engrave if I decide to.
> Well, I have some time to think about it...


I would up just having my initials in block font although the year would be nice.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would up just having my initials in block font although the year would be nice.



Did the SA tell u the max number of characters for engraving?

I asked but the SA didn't tell me any but said can't be too long so as not to compromise the design as will need some space to the edge. 

It's my first holiday pendant, so wondering what options there are to the script? It was mentioned by you and Penny that there's the cursive script and the bold script.


----------



## PennyD2911

valnsw said:


> Did the SA tell u the max number of characters for engraving?
> 
> I asked but the SA didn't tell me any but said can't be too long so as not to compromise the design as will need some space to the edge.
> 
> It's my first holiday pendant, so wondering what options there are to the script? It was mentioned by you and Penny that there's the cursive script and the bold script.


I thought there was an option of script, but my SA thinks they only offer block. Did ur SA confirm the font choice?


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> I thought there was an option of script, but my SA thinks they only offer block. Did ur SA confirm the font choice?



No she didn't as I had not decided whether to engrave yet. 

Maybe other tpfers who had the experience of engraving past holiday pendants can chime in?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Did the SA tell u the max number of characters for engraving?
> 
> I asked but the SA didn't tell me any but said can't be too long so as not to compromise the design as will need some space to the edge.
> 
> It's my first holiday pendant, so wondering what options there are to the script? It was mentioned by you and Penny that there's the cursive script and the bold script.


You may select from two font styles..script or block.  Typically I would choose script but on a piece this small, block is easier to read.  My SA recommends initials only.  
I selected the block style because my other pendants have the block lettering and it still looks nice.  I also felt that onyx lends itself to a more simple style font (should have requested script for my pink porcelain last year I suppose).


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> You may select from two font styles..script or block.  Typically I would choose script but on a piece this small, block is easier to read.  My SA recommends initials only.
> I selected the block style because my other pendants have the block lettering and it still looks nice.  I also felt that onyx lends itself to a more simple style font (should have requested script for my pink porcelain last year I suppose).



Thanks TGG! for your reply. Interesting to hear about your opinion on script re: onyx vs pink porcelain.


----------



## cloee

The canadian website offers 2 fonts (Arial and Times New Roman) and max 10 characters. I guess there aren't much options here.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Hey ladies.  I usually just lurk in the VCA threads and I've been following this one closely.  Since some of you are thinking about engraving your holiday pendants I thought I'd post a pic of the back of my 2014 pendant.  It shows one of the available fonts and will give you an idea of how many characters will fit reasonably on the backside.  Mine was a birthday gift from my husband and he had my initials AND my birthday engraved.  Hope this helps someone.  [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

MustLuvDogs said:


> Hey ladies.  I usually just lurk in the VCA threads and I've been following this one closely.  Since some of you are thinking about engraving your holiday pendants I thought I'd post a pic of the back of my 2014 pendant.  It shows one of the available fonts and will give you an idea of how many characters will fit reasonably on the backside.  Mine was a birthday gift from my husband and he had my initials AND my birthday engraved.  Hope this helps someone.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3481937


That is perfect! Thank you for posting the pic, I haven't had VCA  engrave anything before and this helps me visualize what I'd like on mine this year.


----------



## valnsw

MustLuvDogs said:


> Hey ladies.  I usually just lurk in the VCA threads and I've been following this one closely.  Since some of you are thinking about engraving your holiday pendants I thought I'd post a pic of the back of my 2014 pendant.  It shows one of the available fonts and will give you an idea of how many characters will fit reasonably on the backside.  Mine was a birthday gift from my husband and he had my initials AND my birthday engraved.  Hope this helps someone.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3481937



Thanks! This really helps and like what Penny said, it helps one to visualise what it would look like. 

The size of the font looks decent.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

PennyD2911 said:


> That is perfect! Thank you for posting the pic, I haven't had VCA  engrave anything before and this helps me visualize what I'd like on mine this year.



You are so welcome!  I love it when members post pics of items I'm considering.  It always helps me make better decisions and choices.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

valnsw said:


> Thanks! This really helps and like what Penny said, it helps one to visualise what it would look like.
> 
> The size of the font looks decent.



Yes the font is definitely a decent size.  The characters are very legible to the naked eye.  Glad the photo helps you too!


----------



## luxlover

Does anyone know how many pieces are made of the limited edition holiday pendant?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> Hey ladies.  I usually just lurk in the VCA threads and I've been following this one closely.  Since some of you are thinking about engraving your holiday pendants I thought I'd post a pic of the back of my 2014 pendant.  It shows one of the available fonts and will give you an idea of how many characters will fit reasonably on the backside.  Mine was a birthday gift from my husband and he had my initials AND my birthday engraved.  Hope this helps someone.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3481937


This is so wonderfully helpful.
You can also specify to have the periods between the letters or not.  Mine has just the letters.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is so wonderfully helpful.
> You can also specify to have the periods between the letters or not.  Mine has just the letters.



Thanks!  Honestly, if I could do a "do over", I would not include the periods after each letter.  I think it would look even better with just the letters.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks!  Honestly, if I could do a "do over", I would not include the periods after each letter.  I think it would look even better with just the letters.


Yours looks perfect!  Without the periods the individual letters can be slightly larger.  It is so special that yours has your birth date.


----------



## luxlover

My first holiday limited edition piece from VCA. I already have a few other Alhambra pieces in my collection, but this is my first LE VCA. My super sweet boyfriend surprised me with this birthday gift yesterday. He told me that the SA's told him it's very hard to get and limited. So I guess, he did well based upon all the love you ladies are giving to this holiday pendant here. Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how many Holiday collection pieces they release each year? Thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3482301
> 
> View attachment 3482302
> 
> 
> My first holiday limited edition piece from VCA. I already have a few other Alhambra pieces in my collection, but this is my first LE VCA. My super sweet boyfriend surprised me with this birthday gift yesterday. He told me that the SA's told him it's very hard to get and limited. So I guess, he did well based upon all the love you ladies are giving to this holiday pendant here. Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how many Holiday collection pieces they release each year? Thank you!



Beautiful! Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## chicagocat

It's beautiful! Congrats to all!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here it is!!  My first VCA pendant.  A good starter piece right?


----------



## PennyD2911

EpiFanatic said:


> Here it is!!  My first VCA pendant.  A good starter piece right?
> View attachment 3482594



Congratulations ~ it looks lovely on you.


----------



## MyDogTink

valnsw said:


> Thanks! This really helps and like what Penny said, it helps one to visualise what it would look like.
> 
> The size of the font looks decent.



This was very helpful. Thanks. I like the idea of both the initials and the year. Having the year is meaningful for a LE piece, IMO.


----------



## MyDogTink

MustLuvDogs said:


> Hey ladies.  I usually just lurk in the VCA threads and I've been following this one closely.  Since some of you are thinking about engraving your holiday pendants I thought I'd post a pic of the back of my 2014 pendant.  It shows one of the available fonts and will give you an idea of how many characters will fit reasonably on the backside.  Mine was a birthday gift from my husband and he had my initials AND my birthday engraved.  Hope this helps someone.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3481937



That was very thoughtful of your husband. My husband's bday is close to yours. He's the 4th.


----------



## sleepykitten

It has arrived! I'm so in love, the diamond is so sparkly, it's perfect!


----------



## PennyD2911

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3484731
> View attachment 3484732
> 
> 
> It has arrived! I'm so in love, the diamond is so sparkly, it's perfect!


Beautiful!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mine also arrived. I really thought it would be too similar to the gray mother of pearl but now they look completely different. Here is a comparison picture of all of my holiday pendants. ❤️


----------



## MustLuvDogs

MyDogTink said:


> That was very thoughtful of your husband. My husband's bday is close to yours. He's the 4th.



Thanks!  I thought so too.  I wear that necklace all of the time.  It seems to go with just about everything.  I had planned to pass on this year's necklace but seeing everyone's photos is making me reconsider.  Love your user name btw.


----------



## FairGrape

EpiFanatic said:


> Here it is!!  My first VCA pendant.  A good starter piece right?
> View attachment 3482594



Looks beautiful on you!! So much so that I am considering getting it now, and I was suppose to be on ban-island!!


----------



## FairGrape

ChaneLisette said:


> Mine also arrived. I really thought it would be too similar to the gray mother of pearl but now they look completely different. Here is a comparison picture of all of my holiday pendants. ❤️
> 
> View attachment 3485027



Wow! You've got an amazing collection!


----------



## ChaneLisette

FairGrape said:


> Wow! You've got an amazing collection!


Thank you so much! I love rose gold so I am happy I started collecting when I did.


----------



## **Chanel**

ChaneLisette said:


> Mine also arrived. I really thought it would be too similar to the gray mother of pearl but now they look completely different. Here is a comparison picture of all of my holiday pendants. ❤️
> 
> View attachment 3485027



Every time I see that beautiful grey MOP holiday pendant, I die.
One huge mistake that I did not buy one when it was available.
Your collection is beautiful btw. Enjoy your newest holiday pendant!


----------



## ChaneLisette

**Chanel** said:


> Every time I see that beautiful grey MOP holiday pendant, I die.
> One huge mistake that I did not buy one when it was available.
> Your collection is beautiful btw. Enjoy your newest holiday pendant!


 Thank you for your sweet comments.


----------



## Momoe Mint

View attachment 3486956

Got it yesterday.  Love it!  Matchy matchy now with my sweet alhambra bracelet, 6 motifs, also in pink gold.  Yay


----------



## PennyD2911

Momoe Mint said:


> View attachment 3486954
> View attachment 3486955
> View attachment 3486956
> 
> Got it yesterday.  Love it!  Matchy matchy now with my sweet alhambra bracelet, 6 motifs, also in pink gold.  Yay


Beautiful!


----------



## EpiFanatic

It is really interesting how it looks different when worn with different colors.  I like it more with this neutral.  I can't believe I am still debating.


----------



## sleepykitten

Been wearing it to work [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## PennyD2911

sleepykitten said:


> Been wearing it to work [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487156


Perfection! You wear it beautifully. 
You and I have  a tPF* 10 Year Anniversary *coming up soon!


----------



## sleepykitten

PennyD2911 said:


> Perfection! You wear it beautifully.
> You and I have  a tPF* 10 Year Anniversary *coming up soon!



[emoji482][emoji898]Cheers to 10 years! How time flies [emoji28]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

EpiFanatic said:


> It is really interesting how it looks different when worn with different colors.  I like it more with this neutral.  I can't believe I am still debating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487087


Just go for it.
This one you will not regret.  It is a wonderful classic piece that goes with everything.  If you decide to buy an onyx pendant later you won't be able to get one with the diamond or pink gold.
Just do it.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just go for it.
> This one you will not regret.  It is a wonderful classic piece that goes with everything.  If you decide to buy an onyx pendant later you won't be able to get one with the diamond or pink gold.
> Just do it.


What she said.


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just go for it.
> This one you will not regret.  It is a wonderful classic piece that goes with everything.  If you decide to buy an onyx pendant later you won't be able to get one with the diamond or pink gold.
> Just do it.


This is the exact reason I purchased this years holiday pendant.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Love this year's pendant.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3488269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this year's pendant.


Beautiful!


----------



## miki66

Does anyone know how many pieces are they going to make this year? I'm tempted to get it but would like to wait for a few more weeks. My only concern is that they may be sold out quickly.


----------



## PennyD2911

Mine is arriving on Thursday.


----------



## FairGrape

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3488269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this year's pendant.


Gorgeous!! 



miki66 said:


> Does anyone know how many pieces are they going to make this year? I'm tempted to get it but would like to wait for a few more weeks. My only concern is that they may be sold out quickly.


My SA told me I have a few more weeks to make up my mind. You can also call them to check. Good luck  



PennyD2911 said:


> Mine is arriving on Thursday.


Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## PennyD2911

Received my 2016 Holiday Pendant this morning. 
*tgg* told me I would love it and she is so right, it's perfect!
I am amazed how a tiny .05 point diamond can add so much. 
I know everyone has seen pics, but here are a few more and one shows my engraving on the back of the pendant. 
_*Miss Minnie Mouse  *_is modeling the pendant.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 3492181
> View attachment 3492182
> View attachment 3492183
> View attachment 3492184
> 
> Received my 2016 Holiday Pendant this morning.
> *tgg* told me I would love it and she is so right, it's perfect!
> I am amazed how a tiny .05 point diamond can add so much.
> I know everyone has seen pics, but here are a few more and one shows my engraving on the back of the pendant.
> _*Miss Minnie Mouse  *_is modeling the pendant.



Congrats!  I love the Minnie mod shot.  The onyx really pops on red.


----------



## PennyD2911

My SA said this afternoon he still has a few Holiday Pendants left. 
PM if you would like contact into.


----------



## lisawhit

I wonder how many pendants each NM store gets?  Will they receive additional shipments?  Just wondering....


----------



## EpiFanatic

I think it depends on the store.  The SF neimans got 35.  They sold 32 immediately and sold 1 the day after Oct 1.  Not sure if they sent back the other 2.


----------



## klynneann

I think my NM received about 30, but I have no info on how many have sold.


----------



## chicagocat

I got mine at Place Vendome in Paris last week! There was only one left as of last week and the Aspen shop had three. I love it! It's fun to layer, the pink gold is so versatile, the onyx is classic and the diamond is the POP! Yet it's very feminine...


----------



## FairGrape

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 3492181
> View attachment 3492182
> View attachment 3492183
> View attachment 3492184
> 
> Received my 2016 Holiday Pendant this morning.
> *tgg* told me I would love it and she is so right, it's perfect!
> I am amazed how a tiny .05 point diamond can add so much.
> I know everyone has seen pics, but here are a few more and one shows my engraving on the back of the pendant.
> _*Miss Minnie Mouse  *_is modeling the pendant.


You're killing me with these pictures!  Mod shot please!



chicagocat said:


> I got mine at Place Vendome in Paris last week! There was only one left as of last week and the Aspen shop had three. I love it! It's fun to layer, the pink gold is so versatile, the onyx is classic and the diamond is the POP! Yet it's very feminine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492984


Gorgeous!


----------



## sleepykitten

chicagocat said:


> I got mine at Place Vendome in Paris last week! There was only one left as of last week and the Aspen shop had three. I love it! It's fun to layer, the pink gold is so versatile, the onyx is classic and the diamond is the POP! Yet it's very feminine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492984



Gorgeous[emoji7]! Just curious what the price is in Paris?


----------



## chicagocat

It was 3300 euros, I have to send in the paperwork for tax refund -


----------



## sleepykitten

chicagocat said:


> It was 3300 euros, I have to send in the paperwork for tax refund -



Oh okay, their price is fairly equal across the globe, the price in the US is 3350 before tax.


----------



## Serva1

Bought mine at Place de Vendôme last Tuesday. My SA was talking about 400 pieces being made but since I'm a newbie to VCA I find it hard to believe that the number would mean globally? She also told me that all holiday pendants were sold out at Galleries Lafayette the first day and that each store received only a specific number of pendants.

There are not many left in Paris at this moment so I thank you all for posting pics here and making me fall in love with this piece! 

Going back to Paris next month so they can engrave it. Will ask again how many pendants have been made, because 400 is such a low number...


----------



## lisawhit

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3493704
> 
> Bought mine at Place de Vendôme last Tuesday. My SA was talking about 400 pieces being made but since I'm a newbie to VCA I find it hard to believe that the number would mean globally? She also told me that all holiday pendants were sold out at Galleries Lafayette the first day and that each store received only a specific number of pendants.
> 
> There are not many left in Paris at this moment so I thank you all for posting pics here and making me fall in love with this piece!
> 
> Going back to Paris next month so they can engrave it. Will ask again how many pendants have been made, because 400 is such a low number...



Gorgeous pendant!   I'm really happy I decided to get this years pendant as well...should be showing up today!


----------



## Serva1

This close-up shows better the rosegold. In reality it's not so visible.


----------



## Onthego

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 3492181
> View attachment 3492182
> View attachment 3492183
> View attachment 3492184
> 
> Received my 2016 Holiday Pendant this morning.
> *tgg* told me I would love it and she is so right, it's perfect!
> I am amazed how a tiny .05 point diamond can add so much.
> I know everyone has seen pics, but here are a few more and one shows my engraving on the back of the pendant.
> _*Miss Minnie Mouse  *_is modeling the pendant.



We had the same idea
Except your pictures are fabulous.
I tried as best as I could.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Onthego said:


> We had the same idea
> Except your pictures are fabulous.
> I tried as best as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493974


I really like how both you and Penny included the year.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really like how both you and Penny included the year.


I just thought it would be appropriate since this piece is a LE for 2016.


----------



## PennyD2911

Onthego said:


> We had the same idea
> Except your pictures are fabulous.
> I tried as best as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493974


Very pretty! I'm glad we were offered engraving.


----------



## lisawhit

I'm so glad I got the holiday pendant!


----------



## Onthego

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty! I'm glad we were offered engraving.



Penny, I wasn't offered. I knew they would do it because of this forum. So I had to ask. The folks on TPF are the best! The engraving I think makes it even more special.


----------



## MyDogTink

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3494541
> View attachment 3494543
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I got the holiday pendant!



Thanks for posting a picture of the script engraving. Mine is in block with the year. Had a horrible weak personally and work-wise. Only opened it on Friday. My DH picked it up from FedX on Wednesday. I was having such a bad day that I told him to give it away. Glad he didn't listen.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Your pendant is beautiful and I hope that you are having a better day.


----------



## PennyD2911

Onthego said:


> Penny, I wasn't offered. I knew they would do it because of this forum. So I had to ask. The folks on TPF are the best! The engraving I think makes it even more special.


In my 10 years here, I have told my SAs things they didn't even know. LOL
All of us sharing is one of the best parts of tPF!


----------



## Manman16

The pendant looks beautiful on all of you girls! I am so jealous! I live in Sydney and the closest VCA for us is in SouthEast Asia which we are not going to anytime soon. Anyone has any idea where i can get this limited edition pendant online???


----------



## sleepykitten

Manman16 said:


> The pendant looks beautiful on all of you girls! I am so jealous! I live in Sydney and the closest VCA for us is in SouthEast Asia which we are not going to anytime soon. Anyone has any idea where i can get this limited edition pendant online???



I heard Melbourne just opened a VCA boutique a few days ago!


----------



## Manman16

sleepykitten said:


> I heard Melbourne just opened a VCA boutique a few days ago!


Thank you! I just rang their Melbourne store and have reserved it. Now to get a friend/relative to buy it instore on my behalf. They won't accept purchases over the phone =(


----------



## breeze22

Love how well it goes with both dressy and casual outfits.  Is there only a certain time period that you can get it engraved?


----------



## ChaneLisette

breeze22 said:


> Love how well it goes with both dressy and casual outfits.  Is there only a certain time period that you can get it engraved?
> View attachment 3496523


I think you can get it engraved anytime. I had my 2014 pendant engraved quite a few months after I had received it. You can also use special characters in the engraving. For example, I have an infinity symbol on mine.


----------



## lisawhit

Great for everyday!  So glad I got this years!!!


----------



## berbils

EpiFanatic said:


> Here it is!!  My first VCA pendant.  A good starter piece right?
> View attachment 3482594


That is beautiful! Can you tell me what the pendant measures?


----------



## berbils

breeze22 said:


> Love how well it goes with both dressy and casual outfits.  Is there only a certain time period that you can get it engraved?
> View attachment 3496523


LOVE!! Just curious what these pendants measure as I've never seen one in person.  Are you able to measure it for me?


----------



## FairGrape

Ordered mine today. Extremely thrilled. [emoji92]


----------



## FairGrape

Am I too late to join the party? Here she is! Can't take my eyes off her! Thank you tgg for your suggestion! 


View attachment 3497869


View attachment 3497870


----------



## FairGrape

I am so sorry for duplicates! I can't seem to edit my pictures.


----------



## PennyD2911

breeze22 said:


> Love how well it goes with both dressy and casual outfits.  Is there only a certain time period that you can get it engraved?
> View attachment 3496523





lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3496550
> 
> 
> Great for everyday!  So glad I got this years!!!





FairGrape said:


> Am I too late to join the party? Here she is! Can't take my eyes off her! Thank you tgg for your suggestion!
> 
> Love seeing everyone's pics!
> 
> Love  seeing everyone's pics! I'm so happy I purchased this pendant. I've worn it everyday. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497869
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497870


----------



## PennyD2911

I did a multi quote but it doesn't show what I wrote???
Anyway, I love seeing everyone's pics!


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> I did a multi quote but it doesn't show what I wrote???
> Anyway, I love seeing everyone's pics![/QUOTE
> 
> P, do you have yours yet? I cant wait to see it layered w your 20-motif!


----------



## PennyD2911

Yes, I got it last week. I posted pics with Minnie Mouse. [emoji1][emoji1]
Haven't worn it layered with the 20, will post a pic when I do. [emoji4]


----------



## breeze22

ChaneLisette said:


> I think you can get it engraved anytime. I had my 2014 pendant engraved quite a few months after I had received it. You can also use special characters in the engraving. For example, I have an infinity symbol on mine.



Thank you so much for the info! The infinity symbol is such a great idea. Sounds like they are open to making it uniquely special to the owner.


----------



## breeze22

berbils said:


> LOVE!! Just curious what these pendants measure as I've never seen one in person.  Are you able to measure it for me?



I'll try to measure it for you tomorrow! Of course when you need a ruler you never have one laying around. I'll have to dig around for one.


----------



## PennyD2911

breeze22 said:


> I'll try to measure it for you tomorrow! Of course when you need a ruler you never have one laying around. I'll have to dig around for one.



I think the motif is approximately a quarter inch (.25").
I need to check that out, I will measure to confirm.


----------



## FairGrape

Mod shot [emoji256]


----------



## berbils

breeze22 said:


> I'll try to measure it for you tomorrow! Of course when you need a ruler you never have one laying around. I'll have to dig around for one.


Thank you!


----------



## baghagg

Maybe someone can compare it's  size to an everyday item,  that would help.


----------



## berbils

baghagg said:


> Maybe someone can compare it's  size to an everyday item,  that would help.


Maybe compare it to a coin?


----------



## miki66

berbils said:


> Maybe compare it to a coin?







Thanks everyone for the great tread and great information. I have been holding off until someone (sorry cannot recall the name) mentioned there'll only be 400 made. So long story short, mine was delivered today in a HUGE box  I was thinking (ok dreaming) they may have mistakenly sent me a few more necklaces.
Even though the pendant looks amazing and I absolutely love it, it's a lot smaller than I thought. Anyway, above is a comparison with a quarter for your reference. Thanks again for letting me share.


----------



## breeze22

breeze22 said:


> I'll try to measure it for you tomorrow! Of course when you need a ruler you never have one laying around. I'll have to dig around for one.



Ok finally found a measuring tape. It looks like it's a little over 1/2 inch across. Hope the pic helps!


----------



## berbils

breeze22 said:


> Ok finally found a measuring tape. It looks like it's a little over 1/2 inch across. Hope the pic helps!
> View attachment 3500070


Thank you!


----------



## breeze22

berbils said:


> Thank you!



Sure! You're welcome


----------



## TankerToad

Mine arrived today - I had it lengthened and engraved 
It's very delicate - very happy with it


----------



## Bethc

Just addIng mine ❤️ I've been wearing it with the butterfly, I like the look. 

My 2 holiday pendants, the pink is from last year.


----------



## kimber418

Finally getting a chance to post my 2016 Holiday Pendant.  I love everyone's photos!  I had to include my YG Turquoise pendant also!


----------



## allure244

I was originally going to pass on this year's holiday pendant as I was thinking to get the blue porcelain Sevres pendant this winter when I go to Paris. However, after seeing everyone's beautiful pictures, I went into VCA to try the pendant and absolutely loved it!  Thanks for enabling me


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3500621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally getting a chance to post my 2016 Holiday Pendant.  I love everyone's photos!  I had to include my YG Turquoise pendant also!



Kimber I have major pendant envy! Would love your Turquiose and Grey MOP pendant... I'm just too late [emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have to keep reminding myself that I don't love pendants....gotta stay focused....these pieces are all so pretty!!!


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3500621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally getting a chance to post my 2016 Holiday Pendant.  I love everyone's photos!  I had to include my YG Turquoise pendant also!



They are so beautiful! [emoji173]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3500621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally getting a chance to post my 2016 Holiday Pendant.  I love everyone's photos!  I had to include my YG Turquoise pendant also!


These are all so beautiful that I can't decide which one is my favorite.


----------



## lisawhit

allure244 said:


> I was originally going to pass on this year's holiday pendant as I was thinking to get the blue porcelain Sevres pendant this winter when I go to Paris. However, after seeing everyone's beautiful pictures, I went into VCA to try the pendant and absolutely loved it!  Thanks for enabling me


Because of this forum, I was enabled also...so thankful for tpf


----------



## dialv

Everyone's pendants are so gorgeous, I love the year engraved I am going to do that next time


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your pendant is beautiful and I hope that you are having a better day.



Thank you. I went away last week (planned but actually going was a last minute decision). I wore my pendant often and felt special each time. I tried so hard to stay focused on VCA and avoid jewelry stores but I just couldn't stay strong. I purchased this Kabana ring because I thought it was an excellent compliment to this year's holiday pendant.


----------



## TankerToad

My holiday pennant with Hermes lariat -Gambade
Both rose gold


----------



## QUEEN_AB

Bethc said:


> Just addIng mine ❤️ I've been wearing it with the butterfly, I like the look.
> 
> My 2 holiday pendants, the pink is from last year.
> View attachment 3500487
> View attachment 3500488



WOW!  these two pieces look AMAZING layered together!


----------



## mungoo33

Thank you all for posting your beautiful holiday necklaces! I am full of envy [emoji23][emoji175]! I just checked the vca online site and the holiday necklace is currently unavailable. Perhaps it is already sold out? [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## allure244

mungoo33 said:


> Thank you all for posting your beautiful holiday necklaces! I am full of envy [emoji23][emoji175]! I just checked the vca online site and the holiday necklace is currently unavailable. Perhaps it is already sold out? [emoji848][emoji848]



When I bought mine about one and a half weeks ago there were only two left at the boutique and the sales associate told me they were the only boutique left with any holiday pendants in the entire country. Not sure about Neimans inventory though.


----------



## mungoo33

allure244 said:


> When I bought mine about one and a half weeks ago there were only two left at the boutique and the sales associate told me they were the only boutique left with any holiday pendants in the entire country. Not sure about Neimans inventory though.



Thanks for the info [emoji51]. I'm sure this limited edition piece will sell out before this month ends [emoji28][emoji28].


----------



## thewildraven

I am so tempted, the way I can justify it to myself is that I shouldn't lose money on it.
Is this the case in your experience lovely enablers ?

Is it still worth what you paid for it or did it lose value?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thewildraven said:


> I am so tempted, the way I can justify it to myself is that I shouldn't lose money on it.
> Is this the case in your experience lovely enablers ?
> 
> Is it still worth what you paid for it or did it lose value?


Lose value?
I believe that while jewelry should never be considered an "investment", VCA prices have continued to increase over time. 
The holiday pendants are especially collectible because they are limited edition.


----------



## thewildraven

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lose value?
> I believe that while jewelry should never be considered an "investment", VCA prices have continued to increase over time.
> The holiday pendants are especially collectible because they are limited edition.


Thank you for your reply  ..


----------



## allure244

Yay. Finally got to pick up my pendant this week which I had gotten lengthened


----------



## mungoo33

allure244 said:


> Yay. Finally got to pick up my pendant this week which I had gotten lengthened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513267



Love the layered look! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]Thanks for sharing [emoji51].


----------



## thewildraven

Tried it on today .. so tempted... what do you all think?
Is it okay for everyday wear?


----------



## kimber418

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3514657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it on today .. so tempted... what do you all think?
> Is it okay for everyday wear?


 
This is definatley ok to wear everyday.   I wear my pendants at least a few times a week.   What makes this pendant amazing is that you can dress it up or dress it down with jeans and sweater.   It is meant to be worn!


----------



## allure244

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3514657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it on today .. so tempted... what do you all think?
> Is it okay for everyday wear?



Yes. It's so beautiful. I've been wearing it everyday since I picked it up at the end of last week. I think you can wear it both casually and dressed up. If it makes your heart sing I would go for it.


----------



## sailorstripes

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3514657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it on today .. so tempted... what do you all think?
> Is it okay for everyday wear?



This looks wonderful on you. I vote you go for it! I bet you would wear it daily and get so many compliments on it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3514657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it on today .. so tempted... what do you all think?
> Is it okay for everyday wear?


Yes!!! 
Perfect for every day. I'm wearing mine today, in fact!


----------



## PennyD2911

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3514657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it on today .. so tempted... what do you all think?
> Is it okay for everyday wear?


Even though I only work from our home office now, I've worn mine every day since I received it. Since I don't see clients in our home office, I'm definitely dressed down. LOL
This pendant goes from jeans to a LBD without missing a beat.


----------



## thewildraven

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3514657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it on today .. so tempted... what do you all think?
> Is it okay for everyday wear?





kimber418 said:


> This is definatley ok to wear everyday.   I wear my pendants at least a few times a week.   What makes this pendant amazing is that you can dress it up or dress it down with jeans and sweater.   It is meant to be worn!





allure244 said:


> Yes. It's so beautiful. I've been wearing it everyday since I picked it up at the end of last week. I think you can wear it both casually and dressed up. If it makes your heart sing I would go for it.





sailorstripes said:


> This looks wonderful on you. I vote you go for it! I bet you would wear it daily and get so many compliments on it.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!!!
> Perfect for every day. I'm wearing mine today, in fact!





PennyD2911 said:


> Even though I only work from our home office now, I've worn mine every day since I received it. Since I don't see clients in our home office, I'm definitely dressed down. LOL
> This pendant goes from jeans to a LBD without missing a beat.



Thank you so much for your replies, really appreciate your help... I have been well and truly enabled I am going to buy it, I fell in love with it and you only live once ... people say you could buy a new kitchen for that amount of money but I don't want a new kitchen you can't wear a new kitchen


----------



## mungoo33

Showcasing mine finally, thanks for letting me share [emoji7]


----------



## JulieSG

Wearing mine to the office today!

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mungoo33 said:


> Showcasing mine finally, thanks for letting me share [emoji7]
> View attachment 3516308
> 
> View attachment 3516309



Congratulations!



JulieSG said:


> Wearing mine to the office today!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3517031



Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## mungoo33

BBC said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks gorgeous on you!



Thanks so much! [emoji175] It is my first piece of vca jewelry [emoji2].


----------



## JulieSG

BBC said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you! It's very kind of u! 

It's my first VCA piece too - am excited that it goes with both light and dark coloured clothing.


----------



## thewildraven

Thank you everyone for all your help and advice, I popped into Selfridges London today and bought it. All the Christmas lights were on in Oxford Street and it felt very Christmassy very fitting for the holiday pendant.
For info Selfridges have one left & they are expecting 15 more and then that's it .. they seem to think around 400 have been made.
Here it is .. my first piece of VCA ... it's so beautiful, I can't believe how much it sparkles .. thank you for letting me share


----------



## sailorstripes

thewildraven said:


> Thank you everyone for all your help and advice, I popped into Selfridges London today and bought it. All the Christmas lights were on in Oxford Street and it felt very Christmassy very fitting for the holiday pendant.
> For info Selfridges have one left & they are expecting 15 more and then that's it .. they seem to think around 400 have been made.
> Here it is .. my first piece of VCA ... it's so beautiful, I can't believe how much it sparkles .. thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3519240



So excited for you, congratulations! And how wonderful that all the Christmas lights were on too. Perfect! What a great way to start your VCA collection.


----------



## thewildraven

sailorstripes said:


> So excited for you, congratulations! And how wonderful that all the Christmas lights were on too. Perfect! What a great way to start your VCA collection.


Thank you so much , I absolutely love it


----------



## thewildraven

Mod shot 
Been wearing it everyday


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi lovely ladies - wanted to let you know if you visit the Place Vendome store .. there are a few 2016 holiday pendants still available!


----------



## cloee

there's still some available at printemps in Paris as well.


----------



## xianni

I want to know the price of holiday necklace in Canada? 
Anyone knows? By the way is it still available in Canada? TIA.


----------



## thewildraven

xianni said:


> I want to know the price of holiday necklace in Canada?
> Anyone knows? By the way is it still available in Canada? TIA.


According to the website Canada is $4250 & you have to ring to enquire it says


----------



## xianni

Thank you!


----------



## cloee

Not sure if it is still available but you can try. Are you from Toronto?


----------



## xianni

I'm in US and visting Canada soon. I just tried to see if I should purchase in US or Canada. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## lasttotheparty

xianni said:


> I'm in US and visting Canada soon. I just tried to see if I should purchase in US or Canada. Thank you all for the help.



SA at Birks in Toronto told me that they  sold out of the holiday pendant.


----------



## cloee

Finally picked up my Holiday Pendant


----------



## PennyD2911

cloee said:


> View attachment 3544268
> View attachment 3544269
> 
> 
> Finally picked up my Holiday Pendant



Congrats! I love mine[emoji7], so glad VCA choose onyx this year.


----------



## cloee

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats! I love mine[emoji7], so glad VCA choose onyx this year.


Thanks. I was so happy to learn it was the Onyx in rose gold for this year. We only get limited quantities in Toronto and  I'm glad my SA was able to secure one for me.


----------



## msd31

Hi everyone!  I know I'm super late to the party,  but does anyone have intel on the availability of the holiday pendant? Thank you so much.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bump


----------



## JulesB68

It is still available to purchase on the UK & EU website. I also saw it in Selfridges a couple of weeks ago.


----------

